# Worst baby names you've heard



## emyandpotato

Just bored so thought I'd start a random thread... What're the worst baby names you've ever heard, whether in real life or on TV/internet etc? 

Can't think of many off the top of my head but I was in the doctors the other day and there was a woman with a little boy called Kai, and the receptionist said 'I'm sorry I don't have a Kai booked in but I have a Kylar', and the woman said 'oh that's my other son, must have them mixed up'. I thought naming two children such similar names was a bit weird.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahaha :dohh: my friends family is Breann, Brock, Braden, and Brenna! :haha: her mom always messes them up! Hahahaha.
The worst one I think is Baby!!


----------



## dreabae

thatsss weird I have friends (bothers) kai and kylar! lol Theyre pretty hot. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

... I really dislike Neveah... :oops:
(No offense to anyone that likes it, really.)


----------



## Chrissy7411

Ermmm. For some reason I dislike the name Logan. I think because I knew a kid in elementary school named Logan who was just, awful. Extrememly dirty, rude and very odd. :shock:

Of course no offense to those who like it... But everytime I hear it, I think of that kid. Ugh, it gives me the heebie geebies! :lol:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

x__amour said:


> ... I really dislike Neveah... :oops:
> (No offense to anyone that likes it, really.)

I agree with you again no offense to anyone i just dont like it.... i think i would rather just name my baby heaven lol


----------



## Chrissy7411

Random thought. Some celebrities name their babies some weird ass names. :shock:


----------



## LovingMommy10

x__amour said:


> ... I really dislike Neveah... :oops:
> (No offense to anyone that likes it, really.)

Agreed! no offense to anyone either.. Reminds me of Nivea the lotion :p


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Omg Mariah carey who i totally adore named her son Moroccan and i just looked up celebrity baby names and these two famous people Paula Yates & Bob Geldof named their daughters fifi-trixibelle geldof, little pixie geldof, and last but not least Peaches Honeyblossom geldof! i was like :saywhat:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Chrissy7411 said:


> Random thought. Some celebrities name their babies some weird ass names. :shock:

Omgshhh, yeahhh: Shiloh? Flynn lol Suri, Rocco hahaha :shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

AROluvsJMP said:


> Omg Mariah carey who i totally adore named her son Moroccan and i just looked up celebrity baby names and these two famous people Paula Yates & Bob Geldof named their daughters fifi-trixibelle geldof, little pixie geldof, and last but not least Peaches Honeyblossom geldof! i was like :saywhat:

Yeah Peaches and Pixie are pretty famous in the UK. Poor Fifi-Trixibelle is tryna get work in journalism I think. Bet the name doesn't help.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Reallly!?


----------



## Chrissy7411

LovingMommy10 said:


> Omgshhh, yeahhh: Shiloh? Flynn lol Suri, Rocco hahaha :shrug:

APPLE...COCO. :shock: Poor babies.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Chrissy7411 said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> Omgshhh, yeahhh: Shiloh? Flynn lol Suri, Rocco hahaha :shrug:
> 
> APPLE...COCO. :shock: Poor babies.Click to expand...

Lol I wouldnt even name my dog apple, 
Teacher- "Is Apple here, raise your hand?"
Lmao...


----------



## Ashali

Paula Yates had another daughter with Australian singer Michael Hutchence, her name is Heavenly Hiranni Tigerlilly.
I haven't checked any spelling there, but you all get the idea. A xo.


----------



## emyandpotato

Chrissy7411 said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> Omgshhh, yeahhh: Shiloh? Flynn lol Suri, Rocco hahaha :shrug:
> 
> APPLE...COCO. :shock: Poor babies.Click to expand...

Haha I actually really like Apple and Coco :blush: would never actually use them though.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Tigerlilly was in Peter Pan :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

:rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

Also not a fan of Neveah.


----------



## Caitlimbz

I knew somebody who called their kid "Florabelle".....
Nurgh. Sorry if you like it...just. 

Jonathan Davis named his kids Pirate and Zeppelin, which are odd.
Am I bad to like Zeppelin a little bit though? Haha. xxx


----------



## JLFKJS

OH wanted to name this baby Thor if it was a boy. :dohh: 


Also, not a fan of Nevaeh, where I live it's considered a "white trash" name. No offense to anyone. :flower:


----------



## TwilightAgain

McKenzie. I really hate this name, it just screams chav to me. No offence to anyone!

And that celeb lassie calling her daughter Hero :dohh:


----------



## YoungMummy08

My mum has a cousin called Lonley, her mum named her that because the dad left when she was pregnant and she was Lonley. i find it so mean why would you name your child that. Our family call her Lovely instead.


----------



## JLFKJS

YoungMummy08 said:


> My mum has a cousin called Lonley, her mum named her that because the dad left when she was pregnant and she was Lonley. i find it so mean why would you name your child that. Our family call her Lovely instead.


:dohh::dohh::dohh: x100 more!


----------



## Snowball

YoungMummy08 said:


> My mum has a cousin called Lonley, her mum named her that because the dad left when she was pregnant and she was Lonley. i find it so mean why would you name your child that. Our family call her Lovely instead.

OMG :rofl: I should do that with this one then. That or Lonely Rageful Emotional Psychotic Hunter. Get some middle names in there for how I've felt these past 9 months :rofl:


----------



## DazedConfused

Snowball said:


> YoungMummy08 said:
> 
> 
> My mum has a cousin called Lonley, her mum named her that because the dad left when she was pregnant and she was Lonley. i find it so mean why would you name your child that. Our family call her Lovely instead.
> 
> OMG :rofl: I should do that with this one then. That or Lonely Rageful Emotional Psychotic Hunter. Get some middle names in there for how I've felt these past 9 months :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

Have any of you watched the show Sister Wives on TLC? It's all about the Brown family... & the second wife had a daughter last season and decided to name her Truely. Soooo they named their daughter Truely Brown. Wtf? She's going to get made fun of. Just sayin'


----------



## smitsusan5

i know a family of,

tuppence baby
river
tiger lilly
beau

beau is a boy but i really like it for a girl.


----------



## Emily louise

I dont like the name mckenzie dont want to offend anyone , Reminds me of Blazing squad(pop group) and the clothing line where all the lads walk around wearing !! 

Jamie oliver had a child and called it petal blossom rainbow , Why oh why??
Ikno a girl in my town and shes got a daughter names LILIBELLE and its nto double barrel just one name its ridiculous she thinks shes a celebrity !xx


----------



## Bexxx

Names like Chantelle, Chardonnay, Mercedes etc...


----------



## amygwen

I don't like the name Ruth.
:/

And a strange baby name that I've heard of is Abcd (Ab-sah-dee) WEIRD.


----------



## taylorxx

AROluvsJMP said:


> Omg Mariah carey who i totally adore named her son Moroccan and i just looked up celebrity baby names and these two famous people Paula Yates & Bob Geldof named their daughters fifi-trixibelle geldof, little pixie geldof, and last but not least Peaches Honeyblossom geldof! i was like :saywhat:

Sounds like pet names! Wtf lol those are some wild names :wacko:


----------



## vinteenage

I'm incredibly picky with names.

I hate last names on girls. Traditionally, they're used on boys as many mean "Son of" (Madison, Emerson, Addison) and in general, last names were only used on boys until recent (McKenzie, Cassidy, etc). I hate seeing them on girls. 

The "Teen Mom" names that caught on, Jayce, Bentley, etc. They're so trendy and are going to be very "2000"s dated.

Aidan spelled incorrectly. I also dislike Brayden, Cayden, anything ending in -en.

Girls...anything cutesie instead of giving a full name and using it as a nickname (Evie, Gracie, Maci, etc). 

I really hate Nevaeh and Traeh.

Um that's all for now. :blush: Yes, I'm super picky. I know there's some girls using these names on their babies and it's your choice...but I wouldn't advise, I guess, someone to use these names.


----------



## kittycat18

I hate the name Nevaeh. I am truly sorry to anyone who likes that name. I also don't like McKenzie, Skylar, Stephen, Paul, Elijah, Ryan, Hunter, Edward, Bob, Leo, Patrick or Theodore for a boy. I also don't like Taylor, Mae, Margaret, Rosemary, Eloise, Lois, Lesley or Marie for a girl.

Don't forget about Michael Jackson's son Blanket :rofl:


----------



## KiansMummy

I think names like Hero, Sunday, Cleophis, Coco, Willow, Bluebell, Trixie - just daft celebrity names like that. No offence to anyone who likes them names.

Also dont like old fashioned names like Edith, Roy, Mary, Richard, Edward, Gregory, Martha etc. Again No offence to anyone who likes them names. Just not my taste xx


----------



## YoungMummy08

oh gosh how did i forget, i was once watching a day time talk show and a mum had named her daughter Champagne i mean why oh why would you do that.

sorry if these are anyones names but names i dislike are umm whats the word 'ghetto names Keisha, Jermaine, Jamal, Jahiem, Shellyann, Kamaya ect


----------



## KiansMummy

YoungMummy08 said:


> oh gosh how did i forget, i was once watching a day time talk show and a mum had named her daughter Champagne i mean why oh why would you do that.
> 
> sorry if these are anyones names but names i dislike are umm whats the word 'ghetto names Keisha, Jermaine, Jamal, Jahiem, Shellyann, Kamaya ect

:haha: maybe her mum liked champagne as a drink :lol: xx


----------



## YoungMummy08

KiansMummy said:


> I think names like Hero, Sunday, Cleophis, Coco, Willow, Bluebell, Trixie - just daft celebrity names like that. No offence to anyone who likes them names.
> 
> Also dont like old fashioned names like Edith, Roy, Mary, Richard, Edward, Gregory, Martha etc. Again No offence to anyone who likes them names. Just not my taste xx

i agree old names on babies i think its weird, my fob wanted me to call my son martha if he had been a girl i remember shouting no thats an old ladys name to which his mum replied thats my middle name loool


----------



## KiansMummy

YoungMummy08 said:


> KiansMummy said:
> 
> 
> I think names like Hero, Sunday, Cleophis, Coco, Willow, Bluebell, Trixie - just daft celebrity names like that. No offence to anyone who likes them names.
> 
> Also dont like old fashioned names like Edith, Roy, Mary, Richard, Edward, Gregory, Martha etc. Again No offence to anyone who likes them names. Just not my taste xx
> 
> i agree old names on babies i think its weird, my fob wanted me to call my son martha if he had been a girl i remember shouting no thats an old ladys name to which his mum replied thats my middle name looolClick to expand...

Lol, alot seem to be coming back in fashion now though like Harry, Jack, Joseph, Ruby, Isobel, Amy xx


----------



## Bexxx

YoungMummy08 said:


> KiansMummy said:
> 
> 
> I think names like Hero, Sunday, Cleophis, Coco, Willow, Bluebell, Trixie - just daft celebrity names like that. No offence to anyone who likes them names.
> 
> Also dont like old fashioned names like Edith, Roy, Mary, Richard, Edward, Gregory, Martha etc. Again No offence to anyone who likes them names. Just not my taste xx
> 
> i agree old names on babies i think its weird, my fob wanted me to call my son martha if he had been a girl i remember shouting no thats an old ladys name to which his mum replied thats my middle name looolClick to expand...

I loveee the name Martha :cloud9:
OH thinks it's an old lady name too though :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

vinteenage said:


> The "Teen Mom" names that caught on, Jayce, Bentley, etc. They're so trendy and are going to be very "2000"s dated.

Oh my god! At first, I was so upset when I realized we picked a name that was off that show. I felt like people where going to think I was copying it or something. Now I don't care, because _we_ love the name we've chosen for him. :thumbup: 



amygwen said:


> And a strange baby name that I've heard of is Abcd (Ab-sah-dee) WEIRD.

I HATE THAT. like, how lazy where the parents? :shock:


----------



## emyandpotato

Also hate hate Kenzie and McKenzie and anything at all that starts with Mc whether it's on a girl or boy. It just sounds chavvy to me. Hate how popular Kiera is getting too, just can't stand it.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

No offense to anyone but i dont like any of the aiden, jayden, etc. i dont know i think its because everyone is naming their kids one of those!


----------



## vinteenage

Chrissy7411 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> The "Teen Mom" names that caught on, Jayce, Bentley, etc. They're so trendy and are going to be very "2000"s dated.
> 
> Oh my god! At first, I was so upset when I realized we picked a name that was off that show. I felt like people where going to think I was copying it or something. Now I don't care, because _we_ love the name we've chosen for him. :thumbup:Click to expand...

You liking it is what's important :) Just, in my view, it's like the "Ashley" or "Jennifer" of future generations. It'll be pretty dated (not that that's bad, but not my cup of tea!).


----------



## DollFaceJessi

I dont like the name Alyssa, to me it is so ugly and icky sounding.
I dont like the name Grayson either.


----------



## kittycat18

I also don't like the 'en' names like Jayden, Cayden or Hayden... :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahaha some of these names made me seriously :rofl:
I'm not into common names, they bother me because I've always have such an uncommon name for my area that I felt bad for the Ashleys' and Brittanys'. I can't stand Bob and Joe those sort of names :haha: I just feel like they are more nicknames..


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> Hahahaha some of these names made me seriously :rofl:
> I'm not into common names, they bother me because I've always have such an uncommon name for my area that I felt bad for the Ashleys' and Brittanys'. I can't stand Bob and Joe those sort of names :haha: I just feel like they are more nicknames..

My oh's name is justin his sister is ashley and his other sister is brittany! it drives me crazy i can't wait to hear what his family has to say about our babys name lol


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Ew so I have abunch more...
Isla, Ida, Isa, Shayla, Ruth, Lydia.
They all screeam obese old lady to me, xD

And for boys, Im not into Rodney, Anthony, Phineas, Marcus ect..
No offence intended, just my opnion. 
But some of these other names being listed have me lmao.


----------



## kittycat18

:haha: My parents thought the name Lucia and Max were ridiculous so they wouldn't react well to some of the names on here! They are so traditional with names :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

vinteenage said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> The "Teen Mom" names that caught on, Jayce, Bentley, etc. They're so trendy and are going to be very "2000"s dated.
> 
> Oh my god! At first, I was so upset when I realized we picked a name that was off that show. I felt like people where going to think I was copying it or something. Now I don't care, because _we_ love the name we've chosen for him. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You liking it is what's important :) Just, in my view, it's like the "Ashley" or "Jennifer" of future generations. It'll be pretty dated (not that that's bad, but not my cup of tea!).Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean. Thank god Jace isn't too popular around here... yet. :lol:


----------



## Lucy22

It really bugs me that Aidan has become so trendy :nope:
My family is Irish and its a family name for me, but I don't think I'd ever use it because of how trendy and popular it is.

I'm seriously picky with names too. Nevaeh especially, no offence to anyone that likes it.

I don't like boys names that have an "a" on the end, they are seriously masculine to me, for example Shauna, Roberta, etc.

I don't like Unisex names for either gender, too much confusion. I hate when given names are nicknames, like calling the baby Jessie instead of Jessica, Ellie instead of Eleanor, etc.

I hate names that are really common, but purposely misspelled to make them "different". I've heard of (but never met) Sarahs spelled Sjarai, Susan spelled Siouxan, Brinley spelled Brynnleigh. Very annoying to me! 
Also, my neighbor naming her daughter Lucy but spelling it Lewseigh :dohh:

I don't like word names, like Piper, Harper and Archer. Just not a fan not sure why. :haha:

Normal kids with celebrity names. No, it is not acceptable to name your child Rhianna, Beyoncé or Shakira.

Also, a note to a friend of my family : Aqua is not an acceptable middle name. Neither is naming your daughter after your much loved pet dog that got knocked down. I'm not joking. She named her daughter Brandi Aqua. :dohh:

I'm so picky :blush:


----------



## bbe.ur.mylife

I watchedd 'Where the Heart is' this morning;
Lexie (one of the characters) named her kids after foods, one of which being Brownie. A couple other names that I don't really like are Glenda and Thelma.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Lucy22 said:


> It really bugs me that Aidan has become so trendy :nope:
> My family is Irish and its a family name for me, but I don't think I'd ever use it because of how trendy and popular it is.
> 
> I'm seriously picky with names too. Nevaeh especially, no offence to anyone that likes it.
> 
> I don't like boys names that have an "a" on the end, they are seriously masculine to me, for example Shauna, Roberta, etc.
> 
> I don't like Unisex names for either gender, too much confusion. I hate when given names are nicknames, like calling the baby Jessie instead of Jessica, Ellie instead of Eleanor, etc.
> 
> I hate names that are really common, but purposely misspelled to make them "different". I've heard of (but never met) Sarahs spelled Sjarai, Susan spelled Siouxan, Brinley spelled Brynnleigh. Very annoying to me!
> Also, my neighbor naming her daughter Lucy but spelling it Lewseigh :dohh:
> 
> I don't like word names, like Piper, Harper and Archer. Just not a fan not sure why. :haha:
> 
> Normal kids with celebrity names. No, it is not acceptable to name your child Rhianna, Beyoncé or Shakira.
> 
> Also, a note to a friend of my family : Aqua is not an acceptable middle name. Neither is naming your daughter after your much loved pet dog that got knocked down. I'm not joking. She named her daughter Brandi Aqua. :dohh:
> 
> I'm so picky :blush:

i was laughing the whole time i read this! :haha: i loved it and i totally agree!

Also i dont like names like mckenna or mckenzie anything with MC in front! or any of the twilight names because now they are so popular! which sucks because i love the name isabella and now its like really common :/ no offense to anyone using any of the twilight names....


----------



## JLFKJS

AROluvsJMP said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> It really bugs me that Aidan has become so trendy :nope:
> My family is Irish and its a family name for me, but I don't think I'd ever use it because of how trendy and popular it is.
> 
> I'm seriously picky with names too. Nevaeh especially, no offence to anyone that likes it.
> 
> I don't like boys names that have an "a" on the end, they are seriously masculine to me, for example Shauna, Roberta, etc.
> 
> I don't like Unisex names for either gender, too much confusion. I hate when given names are nicknames, like calling the baby Jessie instead of Jessica, Ellie instead of Eleanor, etc.
> 
> I hate names that are really common, but purposely misspelled to make them "different". I've heard of (but never met) Sarahs spelled Sjarai, Susan spelled Siouxan, Brinley spelled Brynnleigh. Very annoying to me!
> Also, my neighbor naming her daughter Lucy but spelling it Lewseigh :dohh:
> 
> I don't like word names, like Piper, Harper and Archer. Just not a fan not sure why. :haha:
> 
> Normal kids with celebrity names. No, it is not acceptable to name your child Rhianna, Beyoncé or Shakira.
> 
> Also, a note to a friend of my family : Aqua is not an acceptable middle name. Neither is naming your daughter after your much loved pet dog that got knocked down. I'm not joking. She named her daughter Brandi Aqua. :dohh:
> 
> I'm so picky :blush:
> 
> i was laughing the whole time i read this! :haha: i loved it and i totally agree!
> 
> Also i dont like names like mckenna or mckenzie anything with MC in front! or any of the twilight names because now they are so popular! which sucks because i love the name isabella and now its like really common :/ no offense to anyone using any of the twilight names....Click to expand...



Twilight names :dohh: I know several people who went there. lol


----------



## AROluvsJMP

JLFKJS said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> It really bugs me that Aidan has become so trendy :nope:
> My family is Irish and its a family name for me, but I don't think I'd ever use it because of how trendy and popular it is.
> 
> I'm seriously picky with names too. Nevaeh especially, no offence to anyone that likes it.
> 
> I don't like boys names that have an "a" on the end, they are seriously masculine to me, for example Shauna, Roberta, etc.
> 
> I don't like Unisex names for either gender, too much confusion. I hate when given names are nicknames, like calling the baby Jessie instead of Jessica, Ellie instead of Eleanor, etc.
> 
> I hate names that are really common, but purposely misspelled to make them "different". I've heard of (but never met) Sarahs spelled Sjarai, Susan spelled Siouxan, Brinley spelled Brynnleigh. Very annoying to me!
> Also, my neighbor naming her daughter Lucy but spelling it Lewseigh :dohh:
> 
> I don't like word names, like Piper, Harper and Archer. Just not a fan not sure why. :haha:
> 
> Normal kids with celebrity names. No, it is not acceptable to name your child Rhianna, Beyoncé or Shakira.
> 
> Also, a note to a friend of my family : Aqua is not an acceptable middle name. Neither is naming your daughter after your much loved pet dog that got knocked down. I'm not joking. She named her daughter Brandi Aqua. :dohh:
> 
> I'm so picky :blush:
> 
> i was laughing the whole time i read this! :haha: i loved it and i totally agree!
> 
> Also i dont like names like mckenna or mckenzie anything with MC in front! or any of the twilight names because now they are so popular! which sucks because i love the name isabella and now its like really common :/ no offense to anyone using any of the twilight names....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Twilight names :dohh: I know several people who went there. lolClick to expand...

hahahahahhaha:haha::haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

The Zappas had some really interesting names for their kids...my favorite being Moon Unit. :haha:

The only reason I don't like Nevaeh is because I have a friend named Heaven (seriously) who named her daughter that. I think with anyone else, it would be different.

The worst name I've heard so far is Saryiniti (Serenity). It's not so much the name I hate, but the way they spelled it. Granted, I don't like the name because of someone I met but that's besides the point. :haha:

Truth be told, I'm not all that fond of all the -den names anymore. When I actually named Aiden it wasn't that popular but since then all the names that have come from it just drive me nuts. Aiden's name fits him perfectly, so I would never change it, but I wish the name wasn't that popular.

Oh, and I also met a little girl named Season. I just thought it was weird. Summer or Autumn would have been fine...but Season? :dohh:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

aidensxmomma said:


> The Zappas had some really interesting names for their kids...my favorite being Moon Unit. :haha:
> 
> The only reason I don't like Nevaeh is because I have a friend named Heaven (seriously) who named her daughter that. I think with anyone else, it would be different.
> 
> The worst name I've heard so far is Saryiniti (Serenity). It's not so much the name I hate, but the way they spelled it. Granted, I don't like the name because of someone I met but that's besides the point. :haha:
> 
> Truth be told, I'm not all that fond of all the -den names anymore. When I actually named Aiden it wasn't that popular but since then all the names that have come from it just drive me nuts. Aiden's name fits him perfectly, so I would never change it, but I wish the name wasn't that popular.
> 
> Oh, and I also met a little girl named Season. I just thought it was weird. Summer or Autumn would have been fine...but Season? :dohh:

my names Autumn but Season! wow hahaha


----------



## vinteenage

Regarding Twilight names, I'm pissed some good names are all Twilight associated! I love Esme, Rosalie, Alice, Emmett and Jasper. Unusable for right now...


----------



## AROluvsJMP

vinteenage said:


> Regarding Twilight names, I'm pissed some good names are all Twilight associated! I love Esme, Rosalie, Alice, Emmett and Jasper. Unusable for right now...

I know right!!! I loved the name Emmett and then twilight came and every pregnant teenage girl decided they needed to name their babys after the characters!


----------



## JLFKJS

vinteenage said:


> Regarding Twilight names, I'm pissed some good names are all Twilight associated! I love Esme, Rosalie, Alice, Emmett and Jasper. Unusable for right now...



I agree I loved Rosalie!


----------



## Lucy22

vinteenage said:


> Regarding Twilight names, I'm pissed some good names are all Twilight associated! I love Esme, Rosalie, Alice, Emmett and Jasper. Unusable for right now...

I love those too, especially Esme :dohh:
I like Carlisle too :blush: I think it'd make a sweet middle name for a little boy :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

I like Carlisle in theory, just can't picture it on a child of mine (same with Beatrice...).


----------



## kittycat18

I loved Alice before Twilight and the re-make of Alice in Wonderland ruined that :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

Lucy22 said:


> It really bugs me that Aidan has become so trendy :nope:
> My family is Irish and its a family name for me, but I don't think I'd ever use it because of how trendy and popular it is.
> 
> I don't like Unisex names for either gender, too much confusion. I hate when given names are nicknames, like calling the baby Jessie instead of Jessica, Ellie instead of Eleanor, etc.

Agreed. DH & I love our Irish heritage, and love the name Aidan... but it's become SO popular. I know loads of people who have named their sons Aidan. :wacko:

I, too, hate unisex names- especially on boys. I feel like if you are going to name your son a semi-girly name you might as well just go all the way & name him Nancy. Or Susan. :dohh:

Another thing I hate... When a baby's last letter of their first name is the same as the first letter of their last name. For example: Chris Smith or Bob Brown. I feel like I have a hard time figuring out where the first name ends and the last name begins when the name is spoken aloud. Sometimes it sounds alright... but a lot of times it bothers me. :shrug:

:flow:


----------



## x__amour

Oooh, you know what boy name I don't like? Austin. Blech! :sick:
I once worked with a girl named Richelle and for some reason I really like that name. :shrug:


----------



## Hotbump

I remember my 3rd grade teacher once told us never to called our kids rain...she said that she once had a student named rain and one day she was talking to her sister (who was also a teacher) and saw her student and told her sister "hey look there's Rain" and her sister said "what are you talking about its sunny outside" :rofl:


----------



## KiansMummy

I think im way to picky just Thought of some other names i dislike 

Mario, Layton, Ferris, Carson, Walter, Mavis, Crystal, Cayenne, Landon

Also dont like names which have become really popular, Finley (although i do like that one tbh but couldnt name it my child as its way to common), Jayden, Isabella, Riley, Hayden , Olivia,

And also dont like names which are really surnames , Taylor, Harris, Cameron, Mckenna/Mckenzie, Jackson, Addison, Bentley, Piper, Dixon etc xx

There is lots of names i do like tho :haha:.. xx


----------



## we can't wait

Shannon, my sister named my nephew Austin. I tried talking her out of it, but she was absolutely in love with it! meh. Love him, still don't like the name. And to top it off, they gave him his father's middle name. Marsh. I shit you not. His name is Austin Marsh. 
:coffee:


----------



## vinteenage

OH! Shannon reminded me. Hate Austin, Dakota, Cody, Sienna, Savannah, Cheyenne Paris on a girl (yes, it's a boys name), Asia, etc. The only acceptable state names are Georgia, Caroline/a and Virginia. 

I love old lady names. :haha: A future daughter will be Sylvia or Edith (Edie).


----------



## x__amour

I love those names Daphne. I don't think they're "old lady". I have to be honest though, I didn't know how I felt about Phineas before I met you but I actually love it!

People have told me that Victoria is an "old persons" name but I don't think that. :shrug:
UH OH. Just realized there's a Victoria in Twilight! Whatever. I definitely didn't name her after that. :roll:


----------



## Lucy22

I just thought of some more :haha:

I don't like babies named after places. London, Paris and Tennessee..I just don't see the appeal :nope:

I also hate apostrophes in names. I remember seeing a girl on here (who was banned for faking, but still.) whose LO was named Nick'coal. So unnecessary! Also Ken'dra, Dah'lia, La'Rayshan. :nope:

I hate names where the "i"'s are swapped for "y"s. Like Alysyn. What was wrong with Alison?

And I never saw the attraction to the name Chance for a boy. I just don't get it. :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

Lucy? We are naming twins.

Shannon that's funny! I don't find Victoria to be "old" at all. Victoria isn't a name I would use but I definitely don't see anything wrong with it! And it fits Tori perfectly. :)


----------



## LovingMommy10

we can't wait said:


> Have any of you watched the show Sister Wives on TLC? It's all about the Brown family... & the second wife had a daughter last season and decided to name her Truely. Soooo they named their daughter Truely Brown. Wtf? She's going to get made fun of. Just sayin'

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

My favorite thing about "Truely Brown" is they spelled it wrong. It's 'Truly', if you're going for grammatically correct..


----------



## LovingMommy10

Chrissy7411 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> The "Teen Mom" names that caught on, Jayce, Bentley, etc. They're so trendy and are going to be very "2000"s dated.
> 
> Oh my god! At first, I was so upset when I realized we picked a name that was off that show. I felt like people where going to think I was copying it or something. Now I don't care, because _we_ love the name we've chosen for him. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I Love Jace, && Bentley that would totally be a name for me if I had a boy, butttt the show & I named my dog that :haha:


----------



## LovingMommy10

KiansMummy said:


> Also dont like names which have become really popular, Finley (although i do like that one tbh but couldnt name it my child as its way to common), Jayden, Isabella, Riley, Hayden , Olivia,

Im naming my girl Rylee :blush:
butttt girlyer spelling :thumbup: ?


----------



## Caitlimbz

Ooo can I just jump in with one?

Lea-a.
Pronounced "Lee-a-dash-a"

Am I the only one who thought "WHAT "


----------



## merakola

I love my older cousin to death but I cant stand her name. Trakela . Its just soooooo ghettto :dohh: i dunno I just never liked it and at first I could hardly pronounce it , we call her COCO tho.


----------



## JLFKJS

Caitlimbz said:


> Ooo can I just jump in with one?
> 
> Lea-a.
> Pronounced "Lee-a-dash-a"
> 
> Am I the only one who thought "WHAT "




:rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

Cait, you pronounce the hyphen? Gross. :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Abbigail I think Rylee is a pretty name. My little cousins name is Riley and it's not common around here so I think I've always loved it. So does he. There's a girl named Tessa on here who named her daughter Riley also. I'm not sure how she spelt it, but I think it's pretty...
I however hate the names that sound like old man an old lady names. LOL.


----------



## vaniilla

I know they're really big and no offense to anyone that likes but me and oh don't like all the names that end "aiden" regardless of the spelling or what it begins with, we just don't like them I guess, don't really like ghetto names or after places/cars :flower:


----------



## Caitlimbz

I think we all agree on not liking ghetto names haha...shaneiqua and mckenzie are my worst. 
Really don't like Kyle either!


----------



## vaniilla

KiansMummy said:


> I think im way to picky just Thought of some other names i dislike
> 
> Mario, Layton, Ferris, Carson, Walter, Mavis, Crystal, Cayenne, Landon
> 
> Also dont like names which have become really popular, Finley (although i do like that one tbh but couldnt name it my child as its way to common), Jayden, Isabella, Riley, Hayden , Olivia,
> 
> And also dont like names which are really surnames , Taylor, Harris, Cameron, Mckenna/Mckenzie, Jackson, Addison, Bentley, Piper, Dixon etc xx
> 
> There is lots of names i do like tho :haha:.. xx

pretty much all these as well lol no wonder it takes us forever to find names we like :haha:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Skyebo said:


> Abbigail I think Rylee is a pretty name. My little cousins name is Riley and it's not common around here so I think I've always loved it. So does he. There's a girl named Tessa on here who named her daughter Riley also. I'm not sure how she spelt it, but I think it's pretty...
> I however hate the names that sound like old man an old lady names. LOL.

Lol, well thanks :) I never see or hear it around here either, although I was watching Americas got talent yesterday and this BIG girl named Riley was a sword swallower ehhh :shrug: I was like okkk changing the channel, she looked more like a Berta or Olga...
More names I hate ^ :haha: no offense to anyone..


----------



## Caitlimbz

LovingMommy10 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Abbigail I think Rylee is a pretty name. My little cousins name is Riley and it's not common around here so I think I've always loved it. So does he. There's a girl named Tessa on here who named her daughter Riley also. I'm not sure how she spelt it, but I think it's pretty...
> I however hate the names that sound like old man an old lady names. LOL.
> 
> Lol, well thanks :) I never see or hear it around here either, although I was watching Americas got talent yesterday and this BIG girl named Riley was a sword swallower ehhh :shrug: I was like okkk changing the channel, she looked more like a Berta or Olga...
> More names I hate ^ :haha: no offense to anyone..Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

I'm sure it'd be bordering child abuse to call your baby Olga!
"Awwwhhh look at little baby Olga!" just doesn't have a ring to it does it? :haha: xxx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahaha I had a best friend who's moms name was Olga and it always bothered me. 
I also can't stand Sylvia :nope: we had a neighbor named Sylvia and she was a sweetheart but that name just sounds slightly, eh idk, not cute? To me...


----------



## KiansMummy

LovingMommy10 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Abbigail I think Rylee is a pretty name. My little cousins name is Riley and it's not common around here so I think I've always loved it. So does he. There's a girl named Tessa on here who named her daughter Riley also. I'm not sure how she spelt it, but I think it's pretty...
> I however hate the names that sound like old man an old lady names. LOL.
> 
> Lol, well thanks :) I never see or hear it around here either, although I was watching Americas got talent yesterday and this BIG girl named Riley was a sword swallower ehhh :shrug: I was like okkk changing the channel, she looked more like a Berta or Olga...
> More names I hate ^ :haha: no offense to anyone..Click to expand...

LOL. I live in the UK and work in a nursery and there is about 4 or 5 little boys called Riley that attend xx


----------



## Lucy22

I know what you mean by cute, Skye :coffee:

I'm like that about Roxanne. My friends are like "Awh, Roxanne is so cute, and you can call her Roxi for short!" 
And I was like no, Roxi is a dogs name to me :shrug: I don't find it sweet or cute at all. :nope:

I'm really picky though, most people love that name :shrug:


----------



## KiansMummy

Lucy22 said:


> I know what you mean by cute, Skye :coffee:
> 
> I'm like that about Roxanne. My friends are like "Awh, Roxanne is so cute, and you can call her Roxi for short!"
> And I was like no, Roxi is a dogs name to me :shrug: I don't find it sweet or cute at all. :nope:
> 
> I'm really picky though, most people love that name :shrug:

I used to have a dog called Roxy lol xx


----------



## vinteenage

Lucy22 said:


> I know what you mean by cute, Skye :coffee:
> 
> I'm like that about Roxanne. My friends are like "Awh, Roxanne is so cute, and you can call her Roxi for short!"
> And I was like no, Roxi is a dogs name to me :shrug: I don't find it sweet or cute at all. :nope:
> 
> I'm really picky though, most people love that name :shrug:

I love Sylvia, but do dislike Roxanne/Roxi. Roxi reminds me too much of the musical Chicago, aka slut.


----------



## Caitlimbz

Can I ask what people think of Scarlett?


----------



## Fruitymeli

what about sly stallone calling his son Sage Moonblood ? are we in a video game ? 
or even Jermajesty , jermaine jacksons child 
maybe Moon Unit and Diva Thin Muffin thats plain silly


----------



## merakola

Caitlimbz said:


> I think we all agree on not liking ghetto names haha...*shaneiqua* and mckenzie are my worst.
> Really don't like Kyle either!

lol thats my cousins name. and i know this girl her name is shaquanda :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

Caitlimbz said:


> Can I ask what people think of Scarlett?

I like it though I know many who consider it a stripper name. There arent really any good nicknames though as the "scar" part is awfully unattractive.


----------



## KiansMummy

Caitlimbz said:


> Can I ask what people think of Scarlett?

Love it! My choice for a girl x:cloud9:


----------



## KiansMummy

I find it amazing, how everyone has such different opinions on names,, and everyone likes different names, and what may suit one person doesnt suit another! xx


----------



## kittycat18

Scarlett is what we are naming our baby if she is a girl.


----------



## Lucy22

Caitlimbz said:


> Can I ask what people think of Scarlett?

In theory, I like this name. But where I live, its a slang word for being embarrassed. Example: "I just slipped and fell on the pavement. I'm scarlett!"
So event though I do like it, I could never use it for that reason.
It's really cute though. :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I love the name Scarlett<3 it's another name that isn't common around here so the one person I know Thats named that has always made me like it. :haha:
ugh Roxanne is not a good name go me either.. My cats name was Roxanne!!! LOL. And there's a little girl named Roxy I just have always thought of it as a clothing name :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I agree with Kiansmummy I love how everyone has such different name choices!! Lol


----------



## LovingMommy10

KiansMummy said:


> LOL. I live in the UK and work in a nursery and there is about 4 or 5 little boys called Riley that attend xx

Well at least I'm using it for a girl :shrug: :haha:


----------



## ASBO_ALI

AROluvsJMP said:


> two famous people Paula Yates & Bob Geldof named their daughters fifi-trixibelle geldof, little pixie geldof, and last but not least Peaches Honeyblossom geldof! i was like :saywhat:

HAHA paula and bob lived in my home town in Faversham Kent in UK. Their girls were lovely but yes very strange names!! Paula died about 10 years ago - drugs overdose!!! They were then raised by Bob... xx


----------



## Kaisma

LovingMommy10 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> ... I really dislike Neveah... :oops:
> (No offense to anyone that likes it, really.)
> 
> Agreed! no offense to anyone either.. Reminds me of Nivea the lotion :pClick to expand...

Reminds me of Nivea too lol :D but yes, no offense to anyone! :flower:


----------



## emyandpotato

AROluvsJMP said:


> No offense to anyone but i dont like any of the aiden, jayden, etc. i dont know i think its because everyone is naming their kids one of those!

I agree can't stand Aiden it's way too popular and sounds like someone from a 90s boy band.


----------



## emyandpotato

kittycat18 said:


> :haha: My parents thought the name Lucia and Max were ridiculous so they wouldn't react well to some of the names on here! They are so traditional with names :haha:

Those names have been popular since like the 1920s :wacko: Your parents are weirddd


----------



## kittycat18

emyandpotato said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: My parents thought the name Lucia and Max were ridiculous so they wouldn't react well to some of the names on here! They are so traditional with names :haha:
> 
> Those names have been popular since like the 1920s :wacko: Your parents are weirdddClick to expand...

Yeah my dad started barking when I said Max :haha: He can be such an ass!


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> Regarding Twilight names, I'm pissed some good names are all Twilight associated! I love Esme, Rosalie, Alice, Emmett and Jasper. Unusable for right now...

I also like Esme or Isla for a future daughter. :)


----------



## emyandpotato

vinteenage said:


> Caitlimbz said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask what people think of Scarlett?
> 
> I like it though I know many who consider it a stripper name. There arent really any good nicknames though as the "scar" part is awfully unattractive.Click to expand...

Letty is the most common I think. Can be sweet on some girls


----------



## AriannasMama

I actually like London or Cassidy for a girl :blush: Our choices for future babies, though, are Isaiah Ari and Alana Grace


----------



## emyandpotato

kittycat18 said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: My parents thought the name Lucia and Max were ridiculous so they wouldn't react well to some of the names on here! They are so traditional with names :haha:
> 
> Those names have been popular since like the 1920s :wacko: Your parents are weirdddClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah my dad started barking when I said Max :haha: He can be such an ass!Click to expand...

Every time I go home I get a lecture on how awful Willow was after mentioning it once. Was the ONLY name we liked for a girl too but it isn't the same now.


----------



## kittycat18

emyandpotato said:


> Every time I go home I get a lecture on how awful Willow was after mentioning it once. Was the ONLY name we liked for a girl too but it isn't the same now.

I like that name :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

DH & I had considered the name Willow... :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## LovingYou

AriannasMama said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Regarding Twilight names, I'm pissed some good names are all Twilight associated! I love Esme, Rosalie, Alice, Emmett and Jasper. Unusable for right now...
> 
> I also like Esme or Isla for a future daughter. :)Click to expand...

how do you pronounce isla? i like it :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

Lisa: Eye-luh


----------



## emyandpotato

we can't wait said:


> DH & I had considered the name Willow... :blush:
> 
> :rofl:

I wasn't saying I don't like it, I love it! Just my parents have made such a huge fuss that it has put me off it. Pfft, I'd like to hear them suggest something better which we can all agree on AND which isn't too popular. Naming is impossible.


----------



## J_Odhran

If I have a daughter I will name her Cara, I plan to use irish names for all of my children..

Can someone tell me how to pronounce Neveah, I'd never heard of it until I seen this thread :lol: 

I don't like when people make random, awful names up.. Also how could we forget Kaite Prices daughter Princess Tiaami...


----------



## x__amour

Ne-vay-uh.


----------



## emyandpotato

J_Odhran said:


> If I have a daughter I will name her Cara, I plan to use irish names for all of my children..
> 
> Can someone tell me how to pronounce Neveah, I'd never heard of it until I seen this thread :lol:
> 
> I don't like when people make random, awful names up.. Also how could we forget Kaite Prices daughter Princess Tiaami...

It's basically Niamh-uh. I love Niamh but it's so close to Nevaeh which is just common.


----------



## Lucy22

emyandpotato said:


> J_Odhran said:
> 
> 
> If I have a daughter I will name her Cara, I plan to use irish names for all of my children..
> 
> Can someone tell me how to pronounce Neveah, I'd never heard of it until I seen this thread :lol:
> 
> I don't like when people make random, awful names up.. Also how could we forget Kaite Prices daughter Princess Tiaami...
> 
> It's basically Niamh-uh. I love Niamh but it's so close to Nevaeh which is just common.Click to expand...

Nevaeh or Neveah came about cause its supposed to be heaven spelled backwards. :coffee:

I love Niamh! I like Áine, Róisín, Saoirse and Aoibheann too :flower:


----------



## J_Odhran

Thanks, I get it now :lol: I've never heard of it before..

I used to love Saoirse until I met someone called it I didn't like :blush: So many names were off my list because of snotty nosed boys in school :blush: x


----------



## emyandpotato

Lucy22 said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Odhran said:
> 
> 
> If I have a daughter I will name her Cara, I plan to use irish names for all of my children..
> 
> Can someone tell me how to pronounce Neveah, I'd never heard of it until I seen this thread :lol:
> 
> I don't like when people make random, awful names up.. Also how could we forget Kaite Prices daughter Princess Tiaami...
> 
> It's basically Niamh-uh. I love Niamh but it's so close to Nevaeh which is just common.Click to expand...
> 
> Nevaeh or Neveah came about cause its supposed to be heaven spelled backwards. :coffee:
> 
> I love Niamh! I like Áine, Róisín, Saoirse and Aoibheann too :flower:Click to expand...

I love Irish names, the spellings make them look so beautiful.


----------



## Lucy22

emyandpotato said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Odhran said:
> 
> 
> If I have a daughter I will name her Cara, I plan to use irish names for all of my children..
> 
> Can someone tell me how to pronounce Neveah, I'd never heard of it until I seen this thread :lol:
> 
> I don't like when people make random, awful names up.. Also how could we forget Kaite Prices daughter Princess Tiaami...
> 
> It's basically Niamh-uh. I love Niamh but it's so close to Nevaeh which is just common.Click to expand...
> 
> Nevaeh or Neveah came about cause its supposed to be heaven spelled backwards. :coffee:
> 
> I love Niamh! I like Áine, Róisín, Saoirse and Aoibheann too :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I love Irish names, the spellings make them look so beautiful.Click to expand...

I agree! I especially love Róisín (pn like Rosh-een) cause it means Little Rose. I love Aoibheann (pn Eve-een) because it means beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## jc_catt

Jeeter!​
Oh my goodness! My OH liked that name. I'm like... SERIOUSLY????
:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:​


----------



## J_Odhran

Jeeter :rofl:

There was a link with funny names that kids were actually called, twins were fish and chips, I'll post the link when I find it x


----------



## Lucy22

jc_catt said:


> Jeeter!​
> Oh my goodness! My OH liked that name. I'm like... SERIOUSLY????
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:​

Jeeter :rofl: Jeeter reminds me of Skeeter, wasn't he some character on a nickelodeon show years ago? I can't remember what it was called...but it did remind me of that :rofl:


----------



## J_Odhran

Pearl Button
Jo King
Barry Cade
Carrie Oakey
Priti Manek
Tim Burr
Annette Curtain
Rose Bush
Stan Still

All of the above are real and were pulled from records :lol:

Not the link I was looking for though x


----------



## Lucy22

J_Odhran said:


> Pearl Button
> Jo King
> Barry Cade
> Carrie Oakey
> Priti Manek
> Tim Burr
> Annette Curtain
> Rose Bush
> Stan Still
> 
> All of the above are real and were pulled from records :lol:
> 
> Not the link I was looking for though x

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I know a girl who named her daughter Roxy Avalon i was like what!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Skeeter!!! Yesss from uhmm Doug??? Was that the show?? Lol


----------



## Lucy22

Skyebo said:


> Skeeter!!! Yesss from uhmm Doug??? Was that the show?? Lol

That'ss the one! Didn't he have greenish skin? I think that's who it was :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lucy22 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Skeeter!!! Yesss from uhmm Doug??? Was that the show?? Lol
> 
> That'ss the one! Didn't he have greenish skin? I think that's who it was :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol yesss like blue-green

https://www.google.com/m/search?q=s...source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=c36edc78#i=16

whatever happened to that show??


----------



## J_Odhran

Here's some more..

UNUSUAL NAMES
Allowed: Violence; Number 16 Bus Shelter; Midnight Chardonnay; Benson and Hedges (twins)
Blocked: Yeah Detroit; Stallion; Twisty Poi; Keenan Got Lucy; Sex Fruit; Fat Boy; Cinderella Beauty Blossom; Fish and Chips (twins)

And this is a bit from the BBC x

A judge in New Zealand made a young girl a ward of court so that she could change the name she hated - Talula Does The Hula From Hawaii.
Judge Rob Murfitt said that the name embarrassed the nine-year-old and could expose her to teasing.
He attacked a trend of giving children bizarre names, citing several examples.
Officials had blocked Sex Fruit, Keenan Got Lucy and Yeah Detroit, he said, but Number 16 Bus Shelter, Violence and Midnight Chardonnay had been allowed.
One mother wanted to name her child O.crnia using text language, but was later persuaded to use Oceania, he said.

:dohh:


----------



## Lucy22

I found this on the Wikipedia website, its about the naming laws in Sweden.
I think this is hilarious :haha:

*"There has been a fair amount of controversy surrounding Sweden's naming laws since they have been enacted. Aside from significant commentary in the press, many parents have attempted to give their children unusual names.

Brfxxccxxmnpcccclllmmnprxvclmnckssqlbb11116, pronounced [&#712;alb&#618;n], was a name intended for a Swedish child who was born in 1991.[1] Parents Elisabeth Hallin and Lasse Diding gave their child this name as a protest[2] against the naming law in Sweden.
Because the parents failed to register a name by the boy's fifth birthday, a district court in Halmstad, southern Sweden, fined them 5,000 kronor (roughly &#8364;500 or US$600). Responding to the fine, the parents submitted the 43-character name in May 1996, claiming that it was "a pregnant, expressionistic development that we see as an artistic creation." The parents suggested the name be understood in the spirit of 'pataphysics. The court rejected the name and upheld the fine.
The parents then tried to change the spelling of the name to A (also pronounced "albin"). Once again, the court refused to approve of the name, citing a prohibition on one-letter naming."*


:rofl:


----------



## Lucy22

Skyebo said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Skeeter!!! Yesss from uhmm Doug??? Was that the show?? Lol
> 
> That'ss the one! Didn't he have greenish skin? I think that's who it was :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yesss like blue-green
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?q=s...source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=c36edc78#i=16
> 
> whatever happened to that show??Click to expand...

Just who I thought it was :flower: I don't know, I used to love that show :nope: I used to love "As told by Ginger" too, and "Sister Sister" :blush:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lucy22 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Skeeter!!! Yesss from uhmm Doug??? Was that the show?? Lol
> 
> That'ss the one! Didn't he have greenish skin? I think that's who it was :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yesss like blue-green
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?q=s...source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=c36edc78#i=16
> 
> whatever happened to that show??Click to expand...
> 
> Just who I thought it was :flower: I don't know, I used to love that show :nope: I used to love "As told by Ginger" too, and "Sister Sister" :blush:Click to expand...

lol I loved all of those shows too!! My mom said Doug was stupid!!


----------



## J_Odhran

I like Taina, was that it? The theme tune was Taiiiiiiiiiiiina, Taiiiiiiiina :lol:


----------



## kittycat18

J_Odhran said:


> Benson and Hedges (twins)

Omg worst cigarettes on the market :haha:


----------



## J_Odhran

Imagine doing that to your kids, at least name them Regal + filter :roll:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I liked hey arnold also :rofl: "football head"


----------



## J_Odhran

:rofl: Hey football headdddd

Whoooo loves orange soda?? :lol: Another old fav x


----------



## Lucy22

I loved hey Arnold too :rofl:

Helga was hilarious :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hmm who loves orange soda!? I don't know that one. Hahaha helga was a biotch!! LOL


----------



## Marini_Mare

I met someone named Galaxy -- he said his mom gave him a "normal" middle name, just incase.. :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Skyebo said:


> Hmm who loves orange soda!? I don't know that one. Hahaha helga was a biotch!! LOL


Kel loves orange soda.


Keenan and Kel :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I definitely remember Keenan and Kel!! LOL and the amanda bynes show :rofl: I used to think she was my cousin because my cousin Amanda and her look like they could be twins :haha:


----------



## rjb

we can't wait said:


> Shannon, my sister named my nephew Austin. I tried talking her out of it, but she was absolutely in love with it! meh. Love him, still don't like the name. And to top it off, they gave him his father's middle name. Marsh. I shit you not. His name is Austin Marsh.
> :coffee:

I dated an Austin Marsh :shock: 
Marsh was his last name but :shock:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

rjb said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> Shannon, my sister named my nephew Austin. I tried talking her out of it, but she was absolutely in love with it! meh. Love him, still don't like the name. And to top it off, they gave him his father's middle name. Marsh. I shit you not. His name is Austin Marsh.
> :coffee:
> 
> I dated an Austin Marsh :shock:
> Marsh was his last name but :shock:Click to expand...

Creepy!!! :haha: :shock:


----------



## steph.4192

Caitlimbz said:


> Can I ask what people think of Scarlett?

i like the name Scarlett, if my LO was a girl thats what i wouldve wanted to call her, even though my OH hates it. lol


----------



## LovingMommy10

Skyebo said:


> I definitely remember Keenan and Kel!! LOL and the amanda bynes show :rofl: I used to think she was my cousin because my cousin Amanda and her look like they could be twins :haha:


AMANDA PLEASEE!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Keenan & Kel always make me think of

Welcome to Good Burger, home of the Good Burger. Can I take your order?


----------



## J_Odhran

Hahahaha ^^

I loved Nickelodeon, the Amanda show was so funny.. What was the name of her stalker again?


----------



## Lucy22

J_Odhran said:


> Hahahaha ^^
> 
> I loved Nickelodeon, the Amanda show was so funny.. What was the name of her stalker again?

Her name was Penelope Taint, please :haha: That show was the greatest :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: idk what happened to those shows but
they were the good shows!! Now they're full of stupid shows!


----------



## Lucy22

I know! The Amanda Show is waaay funnier than iCarly and Zoe 101 :nope:

:rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hell yeah!! :) the Amanda show and keenan and kel were seriously some of the best "real" shows (not animated) ever!!


----------



## jadesh101

Sorry to those who have the names, please no offence 

Shannon, Ieuan, Codie, Sacha, Roxy, Ivy, Angharad, Shakia, Dean, Russell (my OH's name) Janine, Nikitta and many more lol


----------



## krys

Haha that's so funny that you put your OH's name :rofl:

I pretty much just hate old lady names for babies!!! Some names that are popular in the UK I had never even heard of before coming on here! So sometimes when I see those I'm like what??


----------



## x__amour

jadesh101 said:


> Sorry to those who have the names, please no offence
> 
> Shannon

LOL. That's my name! But guess what! I hate it! :rofl:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I cant stand Aiden as a babies name anymore, not because its a bad name but because i've seen SO many people who've picked it. I'm also really picky when it comes to throwing in odd letters to a name but that said I dislike common names in general. My full name is Desarae which is pretty uncommon where i live atleast, specially said the way mine is said (most people say Des-i-ree) but my nickname is Desi which can sound slightly similar to Jessi which would often make my head turn so I couldnt image having a name like, just pulling on from a hat, but say Sarah because i'd be constantly distracted in a crowd. :haha: 
so yes, in summary lol, i like uncommon names for babies.

edit: OH, Amber, i cant stand that name, seems like all the girls i've ever met with than name are weirdo hippie girls or whores


----------



## jadesh101

x__amour said:


> jadesh101 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to those who have the names, please no offence
> 
> Shannon
> 
> LOL. That's my name! But guess what! I hate it! :rofl:Click to expand...

aww im sorry hun lol xxxx :hugs:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Woohoo not seen Alfie on here! Although I fully expected it :haha:

I have no names I really hate but a child at nursery is called Raymond. He is 2. What were they thinking lol!!


----------



## krys

rockys-mumma said:


> Woohoo not seen Alfie on here! Although I fully expected it :haha:
> 
> I have no names I really hate but a child at nursery is called Raymond. He is 2. What were they thinking lol!!

Haha the only Raymond I know is like 40! That isn't a baby name!


----------



## Lucy22

My girls have old lady names, so I wasn't really expecting anyone here to even have heard of them :haha:
I thought I might have seen Evelyn somewhere, but so far so good :D


----------



## Lexilove

My least favorite is definitely Neveah... just why? oh and Amber or anything with a Y or a K where it should be an I or a C (like Courtney/Kourtney) or anything made up (Brooklee or Briannica) so yeah I hate a lot of names haha.


----------



## airbear

Of course I say these in no offence to anyone but:

My mom nanny's a boy named Truman which sounds like an old man to me.. but my mom calls him True.

I was watching 16 and Pregnant and one of the girls friends name was Pooh!


----------



## Lexilove

OMG I saw Pooh on a babynaming website :dohh:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

my parents were going to name me merlynn..... :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

Melissa..Im quite glad your Melissa and not Merlynn!

My mom's cousin has children Merlin (boy) and Maude. Maude's middle name is Prune.

They're in Switzerland, but I don't believe that makes Maude Prune any better.


----------



## xSarahM

Lucy22 said:


> My girls have old lady names, so I wasn't really expecting anyone here to even have heard of them :haha:
> I thought I might have seen Evelyn somewhere, but so far so good :D


I know Elena and Evelyn are 'classic' names. And usually 'classic' means old. But i freaking love them for younger girls! I think they're so pretty and feminine! And i dont know any old ladies with those names or anywhere similar.


----------



## jadesh101

I love Evelyn sooo sweet


----------



## mygirl

there is a little boy at Amys creche called Egor..... poor kid, i mean how could you. lol
there are a number of dodgy names over here, all of which escape me at the moment..... lol


how do you pronounce Phineas?


----------



## xSarahM

mygirl said:


> there is a little boy at Amys creche called Egor..... poor kid, i mean how could you. lol
> there are a number of dodgy names over here, all of which escape me at the moment..... lol
> 
> 
> how do you pronounce Phineas?

It's Finn-ee-uss. In my accent, anyway. Sorry to answer your question for you, Daphne :flow: I dont know if that seemed rude.

Some names escape me, too. In October last year i started some part-time work in a nursery, and there was a little girl called Betty there. At first i was like, oh lord, why give your child such an old ladies name? But 2 months later.. I freaking love the name Betty!


----------



## vinteenage

No problem Sarah!

OH and I say 'FIN-ee-us'. Some relatives say 'FIN-ay-us'.


----------



## YoungMummi17

I hate names like Margerette and bethanny..just old fashioned names arent my kinda thing..


----------



## vinteenage

YoungMummi17 said:


> I hate names like Margerette and bethanny..just old fashioned names arent my kinda thing..

But butchered versions are? What's wrong with Margaret and Bethany?

(Honest question, I don't get this alternate spelling trend.)


----------



## birdiex

vinteenage said:


> Melissa..Im quite glad your Melissa and not Merlynn!
> 
> My mom's cousin has children Merlin (boy) and Maude. Maude's middle name is Prune.
> 
> They're in Switzerland, but I don't believe that makes Maude Prune any better.

Maude Prune. :rofl:


----------



## Lucy22

vinteenage said:


> YoungMummi17 said:
> 
> 
> I hate names like Margerette and bethanny..just old fashioned names arent my kinda thing..
> 
> But butchered versions are? What's wrong with Margaret and Bethany?
> 
> (Honest question, I don't get this alternate spelling trend.)Click to expand...

Me too..It kind of aggravates me :nope:


----------



## vinteenage

Just realized I misread her post. I thought she said "I _love_ names like...".


Ha.

Oh well. Margerette and Bethanny are still awful!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I like Margaret :/ haha


----------



## vinteenage

Oh I love Margaret as long as it's spelled correctly! I have cousin named it, she goes by Maggie.

*AROluvsJMP*, I'm shocked you're going with Leighton when you like so many more classic names!


----------



## emyandpotato

vinteenage said:


> Melissa..Im quite glad your Melissa and not Merlynn!
> 
> My mom's cousin has children Merlin (boy) and Maude. Maude's middle name is Prune.
> 
> They're in Switzerland, but I don't believe that makes Maude Prune any better.

Prune is really popular with rich Parisians apparently. It means plum which is getting more popular as a name here.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeah haha i love classic names but i also like names that aren't used a lot! We both fell in love with leighton and its been that forever until i saw lydia and then i changed it but then i couldn't see myself naming her anything else... but everyone thinks i am having a boy so probably wont even get to use it until we actually have a girl!


----------



## vinteenage

Aw I love Lydia!

Just mentioning since Leighton is technically a boy's name.

Love, love, love, love your boys name though!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Thank you! yeah so do i :) i cant wait to find out what we are having!


----------



## vinteenage

Not too long now, right? :flower:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

right! July 3rd :) hopefully lo cooperates


----------



## vinteenage

Thats not long at all! Like, a week!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I know, i am getting nervous lol! did you want a boy or a girl?


----------



## vinteenage

I originally wanted a girl as that's all that's in my family so a boy was a little intimidating and foreign!

I'm thrilled though with Finn. Wouldn't change it for the world. :cloud9:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeah i am just scared that at the scan if its a boy im gonna be sad and i know its not true but i just am scared lol


----------



## Lydiarose

I really really dont like the name margaret,it reminds me of a middle ages woman in a cafe . . . my auntys called margaret also haha.

Thankyou for liking the name lydia girls! lol ;)

I dont know if oscars been in here but everyone hated it when i was pregnant and tried so hard to convince me of something else haha!


----------



## vinteenage

I love Oscar, Lydia! There's another girl on here who has an Oscar, too.


----------



## Pramaholic86

I don't like the aydens, Jayden, Kayden, Brayden, any random letter with ayden added on the end. I don't like ane's either, Wayne, Zane, Kane etc.
Any car names - mercedes or alcohol names - Chardonnay, Alize, Tia Maria..
Or ghetto names - Harlemeshia, Shaniquianequa etc.

I like old fashioned names :)


----------



## Lexilove

I heard a mother calling a little girl Britannica yesterday (I'm assuming) after the dictionary


----------



## Bexxx

I just dislike anything 'modern' or spelled funny tbh, or anything too common.

I used to work in a care home, so most of my names are from the old ladies there :cloud9:

I'm kinda screwed if I'm having a boy, haven't even thought of any boy names :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

Bexxx said:


> I just dislike anything 'modern' or spelled funny tbh, or anything too common.
> 
> I used to work in a care home, so most of my names are from the old ladies there :cloud9:
> 
> I'm kinda screwed if I'm having a boy, haven't even thought of any boy names :dohh:

Oh now Im curious! What names are you thinking of for your little one?


----------



## caitlinbaby

i hate nedish/chavy names
i love old names 
i love lydia
and i love emmett 

oh and i love your little boy's name vinteenage.


----------



## vinteenage

caitlinbaby said:


> oh and i love your little boy's name vinteenage.

Thank you. :flower: It took a bit of deliberation to decide on it!


----------



## Leah_xx

Caitlimbz said:


> Ooo can I just jump in with one?
> 
> Lea-a.
> Pronounced "Lee-a-dash-a"
> 
> Am I the only one who thought "WHAT "


Haha I looked at this and was like what is wrong with my name lol
THen I saw that it was Lee-a-dash-a
:haha:

Mine is pronounced Lee-a


----------



## eviestar

My sisters name is Fifi and my name is Porsche! Dont really know what my mum was thinking :s lol but I do like my name now. Worst names I've heard are Martha and benedict :/ no offence to anyone, but I personally really dislike them! X also there's a couple of celeb kids called Diva Muffin, Moonunit and Moxie CrimeFighter - wtf?! X


----------



## krys

Jude
Atticus 
Asher
Greyer 
Teo 
Micah 
Sullivan

Just saw these in this order and I don't like ANY of them!!!! Seriously, no offense! Just saying... My daughters name has been on this thread, but I love it! So obviously everyone has their own opinions, and one may love a name and another may hate it.


----------



## Lexilove

krys said:


> Jude
> Atticus
> Asher
> Greyer
> Teo
> Micah
> Sullivan
> 
> Just saw these in this order and I don't like ANY of them!!!! Seriously, no offense! Just saying... My daughters name has been on this thread, but I love it! So obviously everyone has their own opinions, and one may love a name and another may hate it.

Haha none taken :)


----------



## gidge

My brother was going to name his baby Spike if it was a boy. Thankfully a little girl was born instead!.


----------



## krys

Lexilove said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> Jude
> Atticus
> Asher
> Greyer
> Teo
> Micah
> Sullivan
> 
> Just saw these in this order and I don't like ANY of them!!!! Seriously, no offense! Just saying... My daughters name has been on this thread, but I love it! So obviously everyone has their own opinions, and one may love a name and another may hate it.
> 
> Haha none taken :)Click to expand...

I do love your girl name though :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol Sullivan is my last name :rofl:


----------



## SabrinaB

Two sisters that come tan at my work are named Tuesday & Angel :dohh:


----------



## xSarahM

krys said:


> Jude
> Atticus
> Asher
> Greyer
> Teo
> Micah
> Sullivan
> 
> Just saw these in this order and I don't like ANY of them!!!! Seriously, no offense! Just saying... My daughters name has been on this thread, but I love it! So obviously everyone has their own opinions, and one may love a name and another may hate it.

I love Jude, but maybe thats just because i love Jude Law :blush: oh and the Beatles song Hey Jude!

When i first found out i was pregnant, i basically was certain on the name Maddison (I know you spell your LO's with 1 D though.) Anyway, i pretty much told OH to shove all his name ideas, and that she was going to be called Maddison Amelia. 15 weeks later our girl is going to be called Aoife Marya Noelle :blush: Still a huge Maddison fan though :flower:


----------



## xSarahM

caitlinbaby said:


> i hate nedish/chavy names
> i love old names
> i love lydia
> and *i love emmett *
> 
> oh and i love your little boy's name vinteenage.

I loved Emmett, too. If im honest, i'd never heard it before the Twilight books. But i read the books way before they became popular. Now i dont think i could ever name my child any name from that book. Besides, i have a really common accent, so i dont pronounce the T's at the end, and i hate the way it sounds when i say it. :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

I love Jude and Atticus (but wouldn't want to have a Phineas and an Atticus, a little too rhymeing!


----------



## Lexilove

haha yeah Phineas and Atticus might be a bit close :) my next LO though will definitely be Judas (Jude) Wyatt Christopher.


----------



## xSarahM

Lexilove said:


> haha yeah Phineas and Atticus might be a bit close :) my next LO though will definitely be Judas (Jude) Wyatt Christopher.

Make sure you put your order in for a boy then ;)

ETA: Is there a reason you're giving your children 2 middle names?


----------



## Rhio92

Jamie Oliver's son... Buddy Bear :shock: Just no.


----------



## vinteenage

Alasdair was the only other name really in the running for Finn. I'd trying to get OH to like Desmond though. Oh and Cedric, I loveee Cedric.


----------



## Lexilove

Wait Sarah don't you remember? you need to put a call out to the stork for your flavor of baby :winkwink: haha yeah there is a method to the naming madness, Ruby is named after the Rolling Stones song and has another song name for her first middle name and her Godmothers name as her second. Our next LO (once I get a call in to that stork) will be Jude for the Beatles song Hey Jude, Wyatt for another song and Christopher for both kids Godfather :) although since we're having a non-denominational naming ceremony instead of a christening they're not technically godparents.


----------



## xSarahM

Lexilove said:


> Wait Sarah don't you remember? you need to put a call out to the stork for your flavor of baby :winkwink: haha yeah there is a method to the naming madness, Ruby is named after the Rolling Stones song and has another song name for her first middle name and her Godmothers name as her second. Our next LO (once I get a call in to that stork) will be Jude for the Beatles song Hey Jude, Wyatt for another song and Christopher for both kids Godfather :) although since we're having a non-denominational naming ceremony instead of a christening they're not technically godparents.

Aw, thats so cool!
So lovely that you've put so much thought into your names! :flower:
Damn, i didnt ring the stork! :dohh: i'll ring and ask for just one next time :haha:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Destiny, Mae/Mai/May.
Places/Countries etc. Paris, London, Santa Monica, Brooklyn, Rome(o), Dakota
Tallulah
Stella, Mercedes, McKenzie, Kenzie - Really chavvy names.

How Katie Price thought of Princess Tiami, I have no idea.


----------



## Lexilove

xSarahM said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Wait Sarah don't you remember? you need to put a call out to the stork for your flavor of baby :winkwink: haha yeah there is a method to the naming madness, Ruby is named after the Rolling Stones song and has another song name for her first middle name and her Godmothers name as her second. Our next LO (once I get a call in to that stork) will be Jude for the Beatles song Hey Jude, Wyatt for another song and Christopher for both kids Godfather :) although since we're having a non-denominational naming ceremony instead of a christening they're not technically godparents.
> 
> Aw, thats so cool!
> So lovely that you've put so much thought into your names! :flower:
> Damn, i didnt ring the stork! :dohh: i'll ring and ask for just one next time :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks :) I love both of your names especially Ledger, so cute!


----------



## Lexilove

SmartieMeUp said:


> Destiny, Mae/Mai/May.
> Places/Countries etc. Paris, London, Santa Monica, Brooklyn, Rome(o), Dakota
> Tallulah
> Stella, Mercedes, McKenzie, Kenzie - Really chavvy names.
> 
> How Katie Price thought of Princess Tiami, I have no idea.

Aww I love Stella and Tallulah haha but I agree with you on the rest :) I hate Mckenzie/Makenzie/Mackenzie too oh and Mckayla/Makayla, like are all these parents calling their child Mykenzie after some love of Scotland?


----------



## charlotte88

My little ones name hasnt been mentioned on here yet phew haha.

I really dont like the name Lexi!

I work in a nursery so usually the names i dont like are because i've come across children that i didnt bond (dont like saying "children i dont like" lol) with that had that name 

I dont like Jessica, Lucy, Thomas, Austin, Max, Emily, Amy, Ella, Jack

the list could go on haha

x


----------



## charlotte88

SmartieMeUp said:


> Destiny, Mae/Mai/May.
> Places/Countries etc. Paris, London, Santa Monica, Brooklyn, Rome(o), Dakota
> Tallulah
> Stella, Mercedes, McKenzie, Kenzie - Really chavvy names.
> 
> *How Katie Price thought of Princess Tiami, I have no idea.*

Its because her Nan was called Tia and Peters was called Ami or the other way round i cant remember but thats how they came up with the name lol.

Maybe ill try it  My nans name is Betty and Seans nans names June so how about Juetty or Bettune? haha


----------



## Lexilove

charlotte88 said:


> My little ones name hasnt been mentioned on here yet phew haha.
> 
> I really dont like the name Lexi!
> 
> I work in a nursery so usually the names i dont like are because i've come across children that i didnt bond (dont like saying "children i dont like" lol) with that had that name
> 
> I dont like Jessica, Lucy, Thomas, Austin, Max, Emily, Amy, Ella, Jack
> 
> the list could go on haha
> 
> x

Aww My names Lexi :blush: sort of haha my actual first name is Seanna and there were 4 other girls with similar names in my classes at school so I've always gone by my middle name.


----------



## krys

I've never heard of Seanna!! What were the other girls names??


----------



## charlotte88

Lexilove said:


> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> My little ones name hasnt been mentioned on here yet phew haha.
> 
> I really dont like the name Lexi!
> 
> I work in a nursery so usually the names i dont like are because i've come across children that i didnt bond (dont like saying "children i dont like" lol) with that had that name
> 
> I dont like Jessica, Lucy, Thomas, Austin, Max, Emily, Amy, Ella, Jack
> 
> the list could go on haha
> 
> x
> 
> Aww My names Lexi :blush: sort of haha my actual first name is Seanna and there were 4 other girls with similar names in my classes at school so I've always gone by my middle name.Click to expand...

i don't know why i think its because i like the name alexia and lexi kinda ruins it when people shorten it.(no offence)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

charlotte88 said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> Destiny, Mae/Mai/May.
> Places/Countries etc. Paris, London, Santa Monica, Brooklyn, Rome(o), Dakota
> Tallulah
> Stella, Mercedes, McKenzie, Kenzie - Really chavvy names.
> 
> *How Katie Price thought of Princess Tiami, I have no idea.*
> 
> Its because her Nan was called Tia and Peters was called Ami or the other way round i cant remember but thats how they came up with the name lol.
> 
> Maybe ill try it  My nans name is Betty and Seans nans names June so how about Juetty or Bettune? hahaClick to expand...

Ooooh I see, I see! Didn't think of that. But still doesn't explain 'Princess' ;) I wouldn't even call a Chihuahua that, let alone a person.
Junetty is a winner ;)

Also another popular one is Audrey. It's an old name, 50+ year old, yes. Baby, no.


----------



## charlotte88

SmartieMeUp said:


> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> Destiny, Mae/Mai/May.
> Places/Countries etc. Paris, London, Santa Monica, Brooklyn, Rome(o), Dakota
> Tallulah
> Stella, Mercedes, McKenzie, Kenzie - Really chavvy names.
> 
> *How Katie Price thought of Princess Tiami, I have no idea.*
> 
> Its because her Nan was called Tia and Peters was called Ami or the other way round i cant remember but thats how they came up with the name lol.
> 
> Maybe ill try it  My nans name is Betty and Seans nans names June so how about Juetty or Bettune? hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooh I see, I see! Didn't think of that. But still doesn't explain 'Princess' ;) I wouldn't even call a Chihuahua that, let alone a person.
> Junetty is a winner ;)
> 
> Also another popular one is Audrey. It's an old name, 50+ year old, yes. Baby, no.Click to expand...


Not a fan of Audrey, but i do like Aubrey but My boyfriend didnt like that one haha 

xx


----------



## SabrinaB

charlotte88 said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> Destiny, Mae/Mai/May.
> Places/Countries etc. Paris, London, Santa Monica, Brooklyn, Rome(o), Dakota
> Tallulah
> Stella, Mercedes, McKenzie, Kenzie - Really chavvy names.
> 
> *How Katie Price thought of Princess Tiami, I have no idea.*
> 
> Its because her Nan was called Tia and Peters was called Ami or the other way round i cant remember but thats how they came up with the name lol.
> 
> Maybe ill try it  My nans name is Betty and Seans nans names June so how about Juetty or Bettune? hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooh I see, I see! Didn't think of that. But still doesn't explain 'Princess' ;) I wouldn't even call a Chihuahua that, let alone a person.
> Junetty is a winner ;)
> 
> Also another popular one is Audrey. It's an old name, 50+ year old, yes. Baby, no.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a fan of Audrey, but i do like Aubrey but My boyfriend didnt like that one haha
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Aubrey is the only name me and my boyfriend have been able to agree on! lol


----------



## Lexilove

krys said:


> I've never heard of Seanna!! What were the other girls names??

It's the old english form of Sienna :flower:. In my grade there was a Sienna (same pronunciation) a Sierra a Sydney and a Siene so it was pretty confusing. Unfortunately there was also an Alexandria a Alexia and an Alex :wacko:


----------



## vinteenage

I love Audrey. Its Audrey Hepburn for me and she was adorable.


----------



## Lexilove

charlotte88 said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> My little ones name hasnt been mentioned on here yet phew haha.
> 
> I really dont like the name Lexi!
> 
> I work in a nursery so usually the names i dont like are because i've come across children that i didnt bond (dont like saying "children i dont like" lol) with that had that name
> 
> I dont like Jessica, Lucy, Thomas, Austin, Max, Emily, Amy, Ella, Jack
> 
> the list could go on haha
> 
> x
> 
> Aww My names Lexi :blush: sort of haha my actual first name is Seanna and there were 4 other girls with similar names in my classes at school so I've always gone by my middle name.Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know why i think its because i like the name alexia and lexi kinda ruins it when people shorten it.(no offence)Click to expand...

Hahaha it's fine :)


----------



## Lexilove

vinteenage said:


> I love Audrey. Its Audrey Hepburn for me and she was adorable.

I love Audrey Hepburn :) I wanted to name Ruby Tallulah after Tallulah Bankhead but everybody said it sounded like Kalluah :wacko:


----------



## krys

vinteenage said:


> I love Audrey. Its Audrey Hepburn for me and she was adorable.

Totally agree! I love Audrey Hepburn. Before I lived with my fiance, I had Audrey Hepburn pictures in my room. Now that we live together I can't really have such girly things in our room, so he put an Audrey Hepburn poster in my closet and another in the room in my bathroom where the toilet is haha.


----------



## krys

Lexilove said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I love Audrey. Its Audrey Hepburn for me and she was adorable.
> 
> I love Audrey Hepburn :) I wanted to name Ruby Tallulah after Tallulah Bankhead but everybody said it sounded like Kalluah :wacko:Click to expand...

I couldn't figure out why Tallulah reminded me of hot sauce, then i realized theres a hot sauce called challulah or something haha.


----------



## Lexilove

krys said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I love Audrey. Its Audrey Hepburn for me and she was adorable.
> 
> I love Audrey Hepburn :) I wanted to name Ruby Tallulah after Tallulah Bankhead but everybody said it sounded like Kalluah :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't figure out why Tallulah reminded me of hot sauce, then i realized theres a hot sauce called challulah or something haha.Click to expand...

hahahaha someone actually pointed that out to us :haha:


----------



## charlotte88

I was dead set from the age of about 14 that if i ever had a little girl she would be called Scout after the girl from To kill a mockingbird but sean wasnt having any of it. 

We didnt discuss boys names because we decided not to think about it untill we knew what sex baby was but i would have gone with either Oscar, Elliott or Archie. 

x


----------



## Tasha

I dont think there are any names I dont really like. My children's names are the sort you either love or you hate. I have one boy; Morgan and four girls Naomi-Mae, Honey, Kaysie Blossom and Riley Rae. I obviously love them, but many dont.

Princess Tiaamii is after their mum's. Pete's mum is Thea and Katie's mum is Amy :flower: They said Princess was because she is their princess.


----------



## x__amour

OT but Krys, I looove your avatar! :D


----------



## krys

Tasha said:


> I dont think there are any names I dont really like. My children's names are the sort you either love or you hate. I have one boy; Morgan and four girls Naomi-Mae, Honey, Kaysie Blossom and Riley Rae. I obviously love them, but many dont.
> 
> Princess Tiaamii is after their mum's. Pete's mum is Thea and Katie's mum is Amy :flower: They said Princess was because she is their princess.

Riley Rae is such a beautiful name!!!


----------



## krys

x__amour said:


> OT but Krys, I looove your avatar! :D

Thank youuuu!!! Thats me and you can see a little tiny bit of my OH :)


----------



## xSarahM

I really dont like the name Freya. Idk, i think its cause when i was at primary school, we had a big bin in the dinner hall where your left overs went into, in the shape of a frog and you'd pour it into its mouth. And it was called 'Freya Frog'. I know thats silly, but idk. :shrug:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I met a boy called storm the other day... I asked if that was his real name?!? He was at my friends who's children are Harley and Lacey which are so common now. My sister is called Beth, and just Beth she goes mad when she gets called bethany or Bethan or Elizabeth


----------



## xSarahM

A girl i know, her boyfriend is called 'Guy'. Everyone goes, "Whats his name again?" and when she says, "its Guy" everyone says, "No, whats his real name?" She hates it.

In fact, this girl is called Martha, and i hate that name too.


----------



## Lexilove

There's a little child called Storm in the U.K who's parents aren't revealing his gender to anyone, it's like a social experiment or something.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

My oh tells everyone his name is Claude... It's really Bradley which is nicer than Claude although his middle name is myers =/


----------



## xSarahM

Lexilove said:


> There's a little child called Storm in the U.K who's parents aren't revealing his gender to anyone, it's like a social experiment or something.

Oh yeah, i saw that!
I heard they were doing it so that the child could 'choose their own gender.'
I think its silly! They didnt even tell the babies grandparents what gender they were!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Lexilove said:


> There's a little child called Storm in the U.K who's parents aren't revealing his gender to anyone, it's like a social experiment or something.

The storm who I know is a boy... His mum shaves her head too


----------



## Lexilove

xSarahM said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> There's a little child called Storm in the U.K who's parents aren't revealing his gender to anyone, it's like a social experiment or something.
> 
> Oh yeah, i saw that!
> I heard they were doing it so that the child could 'choose their own gender.'
> I think its silly! They didnt even tell the babies grandparents what gender they were!Click to expand...

Same like it's either a boy or a girl - there isn't much choice! that kid is going to be pretty messed up from this experiment.


----------



## xSarahM

Hevalouaddict said:


> My oh tells everyone his name is Claude... It's really Bradley which is nicer than Claude although his middle name is myers =/

My OH is called Bradley, too! :) And his brother is called Daniel.
To their mum they're Bradley + Daniel. To their dad They're Bradders + Danny. And to everyone else they're Brad + Dan :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

Lexilove said:


> Same like it's either a boy or a girl - there isn't much choice! that kid is going to be pretty messed up from this experiment.

I know!
I mean, if Ledger wants to play with Barbies or if Aoife wants to play with cars, whatever. Thats their choices!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I call him brad his brother is joal after his grandparents Joseph Albert


----------



## xSarahM

Hevalouaddict said:


> I call him brad his brother is joal after his grandparents Joseph Albert

Thats cute! :)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

It's more unusual than Joel. His sister is Beverley because that's where her dad was working at the time. If that was the case for my oh he'd be called Cleck Heaton! Lol


----------



## Lexilove

xSarahM said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Same like it's either a boy or a girl - there isn't much choice! that kid is going to be pretty messed up from this experiment.
> 
> I know!
> I mean, if Ledger wants to play with Barbies or if Aoife wants to play with cars, whatever. Thats their choices!Click to expand...

Yeah like I could care less if Ruby is a girly girl or a tomboy or whatever but it must be so stressful to keep the secret


----------



## krys

I like the name Bradley. The only Bradley I have ever met was absolutely beautiful, I guess thats why haha.


----------



## xSarahM

Lexilove said:


> Yeah like I could care less if Ruby is a girly girl or a tomboy or whatever but it must be so stressful to keep the secret

I dont see why a family would want to complicate it so much for themselves.
Imagine seeing someone out with a tiny baby and saying, "Aw, is it a boy or a girl?" And they just say, "Actually, we're not telling people."

What about when this kid goes to school? Kids wont understand why they dont know if Storm is a boy or a girl, Storm will be bullied. I think they're just being cruel to their own child and setting it up to be rejected in society. But i suppose, if one of the kids at school when hes young says, "Do you have a penis?" word will probably get out..


----------



## xSarahM

krys said:


> I like the name Bradley. The only Bradley I have ever met was absolutely beautiful, I guess thats why haha.

Mm, my Bradley is quite the hotty :haha: if i do say so myself..


----------



## Lexilove

xSarahM said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Yeah like I could care less if Ruby is a girly girl or a tomboy or whatever but it must be so stressful to keep the secret
> 
> I dont see why a family would want to complicate it so much for themselves.
> Imagine seeing someone out with a tiny baby and saying, "Aw, is it a boy or a girl?" And they just say, "Actually, we're not telling people."
> 
> What about when this kid goes to school? Kids wont understand why they dont know if Storm is a boy or a girl, Storm will be bullied. I think they're just being cruel to their own child and setting it up to be rejected in society. But i suppose, if one of the kids at school when hes young says, "Do you have a penis?" word will probably get out..Click to expand...

Little kids aren't exactly good with secrets and Storm will wonder why he's the secret as everybody knows his brothers gender.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I think my Bradley is cute.


----------



## charlotte88

My brother who is called Aaron has a friend whos also called Aaron but she is a girl!! 

He says its the wierdest thing ever to hear someone calling his name but talking to a girl haha. 


xx


----------



## charlotte88

also did anyone see on last weeks marriage ref (UK tv programme) the couple whos child was called Shock? The man said that he knew people called Neil and that wasnt a real name it was an action so whats wrong with shock haha

xx


----------



## xSarahM

charlotte88 said:


> My brother who is called Aaron has a friend whos also called Aaron but she is a girl!!
> 
> He says its the wierdest thing ever to hear someone calling his name but talking to a girl haha.
> 
> 
> xx

IMO Aaron is not a girls name :nope: Erin, yes. Aaron, no.
My Uncle works with someone called Arran (said Aaron.) It's spelt Arran cause he was concieved on the Isle of Arran in Scotland. But hes a twin? His twin is called Bill (i'm persuming short for William, but im not sure.) Does anyone else think thats strange? To name one child after where he was concieved, but not the other even though they're twins?


----------



## charlotte88

they is a bit strange haha.

Its surprising how many people mispronounce the name Aaron though! it used to drive my brother crazy when people used to pronounce it Air-on 
x


----------



## Pramaholic86

I hate Harley


----------



## Hevalouaddict

charlotte88 said:


> also did anyone see on last weeks marriage ref (UK tv programme) the couple whos child was called Shock? The man said that he knew people called Neil and that wasnt a real name it was an action so whats wrong with shock haha
> 
> xx

Lol that is epic iv never thought of the name Neil as an action lol oh this just made my day!


----------



## xSarahM

charlotte88 said:


> they is a bit strange haha.
> 
> Its surprising how many people mispronounce the name Aaron though! it used to drive my brother crazy when people used to pronounce it Air-on
> x

I went to school with a girl whose last name was Aaron (pronounced Air-on.) I hated it cause I had a good friend called Aaron, and i couldnt get used to pronouncing this girls last name differently.


----------



## xSarahM

Pramaholic86 said:


> I hate Harley I think it's an awful chavvy name.
> Bradley just reminds me of Bradley off Eastenders! (and then of his dad.. mmmm!)

I love Harley, i dont really associate it with being chavvy.
You mean mm Max!? Jesus, woman! :haha: He's horrible!


----------



## krys

My ferrets name is Harley lol

I do NOT like my brothers name...it's Marcellino ROBERT McDermott...he's SIX! Marcellino is pronouced march-a-lino. My dads name is Robert, and he doesn't even go by that.


----------



## xSarahM

krys said:


> My ferrets name is Harley lol
> 
> I do NOT like my brothers name...it's Marcellino ROBERT McDermott...he's SIX! Marcellino is pronouced march-a-lino. My dads name is Robert, and he doesn't even go by that.

I dont wanna sound rude, but Marcellino just reminds me of Marcel, Ross' monkey off friends :blush: Sorry.


----------



## krys

xSarahM said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> My ferrets name is Harley lol
> 
> I do NOT like my brothers name...it's Marcellino ROBERT McDermott...he's SIX! Marcellino is pronouced march-a-lino. My dads name is Robert, and he doesn't even go by that.
> 
> I dont wanna sound rude, but Marcellino just reminds me of Marcel, Ross' monkey off friends :blush: Sorry.Click to expand...

Haha I don't care, I hate his name, I think it's awful! Who the hell names their baby that?! Oh yeah, my crazy ass step monster. :dohh:


----------



## AriannasMama

krys said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> My ferrets name is Harley lol
> 
> I do NOT like my brothers name...it's Marcellino ROBERT McDermott...he's SIX! Marcellino is pronouced march-a-lino. My dads name is Robert, and he doesn't even go by that.
> 
> I dont wanna sound rude, but Marcellino just reminds me of Marcel, Ross' monkey off friends :blush: Sorry.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I don't care, I hate his name, I think it's awful! Who the hell names their baby that?! Oh yeah, my crazy ass step monster. :dohh:Click to expand...

Sounds very Italian lol


----------



## Shanelley

I got told to call LO Hermin!!! thank god she's a girl. I wouldn't have anyway but really...??? HERMIN????


----------



## krys

AriannasMama said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> My ferrets name is Harley lol
> 
> I do NOT like my brothers name...it's Marcellino ROBERT McDermott...he's SIX! Marcellino is pronouced march-a-lino. My dads name is Robert, and he doesn't even go by that.
> 
> I dont wanna sound rude, but Marcellino just reminds me of Marcel, Ross' monkey off friends :blush: Sorry.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I don't care, I hate his name, I think it's awful! Who the hell names their baby that?! Oh yeah, my crazy ass step monster. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds very Italian lolClick to expand...

Haha yeah her family is Italian, and she tries WAY too hard to let it be known. 



Hermin?! My ex has a pug named hermin lol, he always yells "Herrrrr-maaaannnnn, waaaaaahh" and the dog goes crazy! Haha.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

I hate the girl name Nikki, it is just so white trash sounding.
I dont care for the names Tanner, Beverley, Nita, Helga, Kimberley...
Alot more, :haha:


----------



## krys

DollFaceJessi said:


> I hate the girl name Nikki, it is just so white trash sounding.
> I dont care for the names Tanner, Beverley, Nita, Helga, Kimberley...
> Alot more, :haha:

My other brothers name is Tanner, I love it! Probably because he is like my FAVORITE person in the whole world. I hate all those other names though!


----------



## DollFaceJessi

krys said:


> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> I hate the girl name Nikki, it is just so white trash sounding.
> I dont care for the names Tanner, Beverley, Nita, Helga, Kimberley...
> Alot more, :haha:
> 
> My other brothers name is Tanner, I love it! Probably because he is like my FAVORITE person in the whole world. I hate all those other names though!Click to expand...

To me its just odd. Tanner seems like a word, "Im going to go lay out in the sun, I wanna get tanner." But i have alot of pet peeves xD


----------



## Shanelley

krys said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> My ferrets name is Harley lol
> 
> I do NOT like my brothers name...it's Marcellino ROBERT McDermott...he's SIX! Marcellino is pronouced march-a-lino. My dads name is Robert, and he doesn't even go by that.
> 
> I dont wanna sound rude, but Marcellino just reminds me of Marcel, Ross' monkey off friends :blush: Sorry.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I don't care, I hate his name, I think it's awful! Who the hell names their baby that?! Oh yeah, my crazy ass step monster. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds very Italian lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah her family is Italian, and she tries WAY too hard to let it be known.
> 
> 
> 
> Hermin?! My ex has a pug named hermin lol, he always yells "Herrrrr-maaaannnnn, waaaaaahh" and the dog goes crazy! Haha.Click to expand...



:haha:At the Hermin part. Really, its not a name for a baby.


----------



## xSarahM

DollFaceJessi said:


> My other brothers name is Tanner, I love it! Probably because he is like my FAVORITE person in the whole world. I hate all those other names though!

To me its just odd. Tanner seems like a word, "Im going to go lay out in the sun, I wanna get tanner." But i have alot of pet peeves xD[/QUOTE]

I love how Americans say, "I'm tanner." Or "I wanna get tanner."
Here in the UK we say 'tanned', not 'tanner.' "I'm Tanned./I've got a tan." "I want to be tanned./I wanna get a tan."


----------



## krys

Tanner does seem weird. Every time I say "I wish I was tanner" or something I think of my brother lol. I would be so confused if someone was like "I wanna be tanned" haha


----------



## Pramaholic86

:)


----------



## xSarahM

Pramaholic86 said:


> It's one of those names that's been ruined by association for me.. :haha:
> There are a few Max fans on bnb! he is the man of my dreams :cloud9:

:rofl::rofl: I really dont see it, sorry ladies!
I am quite a fan of Fatboy, or however you wanna spell it :blush: hes like my guilty pleasure! Man of my dreams would have been Heath Ledger, now its probably Eric Dane or Matthew Gray Gubler. (I like a wide variety of men!) :haha:


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> Pramaholic86 said:
> 
> 
> It's one of those names that's been ruined by association for me.. :haha:
> There are a few Max fans on bnb! he is the man of my dreams :cloud9:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I really dont see it, sorry ladies!
> I am quite a fan of Fatboy, or however you wanna spell it :blush: hes like my guilty pleasure! Man of my dreams would have been Heath Ledger, now its probably Eric Dane or Matthew Gray Gubler. (I like a wide variety of men!) :haha:Click to expand...


Max is sexy, no denying!


----------



## Pramaholic86

birdiex said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pramaholic86 said:
> 
> 
> It's one of those names that's been ruined by association for me.. :haha:
> There are a few Max fans on bnb! he is the man of my dreams :cloud9:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I really dont see it, sorry ladies!
> I am quite a fan of Fatboy, or however you wanna spell it :blush: hes like my guilty pleasure! Man of my dreams would have been Heath Ledger, now its probably Eric Dane or Matthew Gray Gubler. (I like a wide variety of men!) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Max is sexy, no denying!Click to expand...

:thumbup:

Sarah, study Max nextime Enders is on, it is impossible not to guiltily fancy him!


----------



## xSarahM

Pramaholic86 said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Max is sexy, no denying!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sarah, study Max nextime Enders is on, it is impossible not to guiltily fancy him!Click to expand...

:shrug: im sorry ladies, i REALLY dont see it!
Ooh, yano who i would though! Alfie Moon ;) oh yes!


----------



## xXerinXx

xSarahM said:


> Pramaholic86 said:
> 
> 
> It's one of those names that's been ruined by association for me.. :haha:
> There are a few Max fans on bnb! he is the man of my dreams :cloud9:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I really dont see it, sorry ladies!
> I am quite a fan of Fatboy, or however you wanna spell it :blush: hes like my guilty pleasure! Man of my dreams would have been Heath Ledger, now its probably Eric Dane or Matthew Gray Gubler. (I like a wide variety of men!) :haha:Click to expand...

I love Matthew Gray Gubler. :D


----------



## xSarahM

xXerinXx said:


> I love Matthew Gray Gubler. :D

Watch Criminal Minds? :blush:


----------



## xXerinXx

xSarahM said:


> xXerinXx said:
> 
> 
> I love Matthew Gray Gubler. :D
> 
> Watch Criminal Minds? :blush:Click to expand...

Every chance I get. :blush:


----------



## xSarahM

xXerinXx said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXerinXx said:
> 
> 
> I love Matthew Gray Gubler. :D
> 
> Watch Criminal Minds? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Every chance I get. :blush:Click to expand...

Eee! I LOVE it.
And when we were looking at names, i really liked Spencer for a girl, but my OH was like, "But its a boys name! Look at Spencer Reid!" I still love it as a girls name..


----------



## Rhio92

Most of the names I don't lik because they remind me of people...
Jenny and Ellie, the girls who bullied me.
Melanie, the annoying girl in my year.
Robert, this boy who I hated and was in my class at school from year 3, till college year 12.
Freya, I likee the name, but I can't help but think of the most boring girl in the school.

Shiiit I'm evil :nope:

Other names I don't like; Stacey, Amelia, Ben, Liam. Dunno why :shrug:

Also not keen on -ayden names... Only because they're really common. In Connor's baby room at nursery, there's 5 baby boys. Connor, Jayden, Jaydon, Jaden and Caden :saywhat: I feel sorry for the staff!


----------



## birdiex

Rhio92 said:


> Most of the names I don't lik because they remind me of people...
> Jenny and Ellie, the girls who bullied me.
> Melanie, the annoying girl in my year.
> Robert, this boy who I hated and was in my class at school from year 3, till college year 12.
> Freya, I likee the name, but I can't help but think of the most boring girl in the school.
> 
> Shiiit I'm evil :nope:
> 
> Other names I don't like; Stacey, Amelia, Ben, Liam. Dunno why :shrug:
> 
> Also not keen on -ayden names... Only because they're really common. In *Connor's baby room at nursery, there's 5 baby boys. Connor, Jayden, Jaydon, Jaden and Caden  I feel sorry for the staff!*

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

the other day i was at the ob and a lady bought in her son and new born little girl the sons name was charlie and the little girl was nammed.... wait for it apple... really apple


----------



## caitlinbaby

who names a kid apple :|
charlie i like but :D


----------



## Elizax

Nathaniel, Edward, Dominick...
Any named after a car, sweet, food, shop, country... Well I do like the name China a little bit :blush:

Old names like Dawn, Patty, Judith, Sheila :haha:


----------



## faolan5109

I think a lot of celebrities get away with bad names because they have money. Frank zappa has moon unit and dwezzel. Apple with gwen p. the guy from the band korn named his one son pirate! ( I am waiting to here ninja next!) Or the guy from good charolett named his son sparrow. I mean honestly if I went to school with a kid named sparrow ( or any of these names) They would have gotten their asses kick! ( not saying they should or anything)


----------



## Lexilove

Oh the worst celebrity name is definitely Pilot Inspektor (spelled just like that) I definitely think girls can get away with sillier names then boys though. IMO Apple is kinda cute but I'd never use it.


----------



## we can't wait

A lot of the weird names are cute in theory... but they are awful to actually use! :haha: Like, Sparrow... that's cute... but why the eff would you actually saddle your child with it? :wacko:


----------



## xSarahM

we can't wait said:


> A lot of the weird names are cute in theory... but they are awful to actually use! :haha: Like, Sparrow... that's cute... but why the eff would you actually saddle your child with it? :wacko:

I think Sparrow is cool :blush:
In all honesty, if i got pregnant again in the future with another little :blue: i would probably suggest that to OH.


----------



## we can't wait

I think it's, like I said before... but it's just asking for the kid to get maded fun of. Well, in the States, at least.
I think the reason I find it so badass is because I think of Captain Jack Sparrow. Yup, I'm a loser. :blush:


----------



## 112110

Today at the park someone had a son named "cooper" I thought she was referring to a dog.. :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

Name I hate the most... Shannon. [-( :roll:


----------



## HarlaHorse

x__amour said:


> Name I hate the most... Shannon. [-( :roll:

Isn't that your name x_amour? :haha:

I honestly want to slap mums that name their boys 'Dick' or name their girls 'Fanny,' its like, seriously, you don't think that kid is going to get bashed everyday of its life? Don't want to offend anyone :flower:


----------



## x__amour

HarlaHorse said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Name I hate the most... Shannon. [-( :roll:
> 
> Isn't that your name x_amour? :haha:Click to expand...

Yes. :rofl: 
Hate it. :sick:


----------



## emyandpotato

HarlaHorse said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Name I hate the most... Shannon. [-( :roll:
> 
> Isn't that your name x_amour? :haha:
> 
> I honestly want to slap mums that name their boys 'Dick' or name their girls 'Fanny,' its like, seriously, you don't think that kid is going to get bashed everyday of its life? Don't want to offend anyone :flower:Click to expand...

I think when Fanny was popular it didn't have the slang meaning. You never know, a name like Olivia might be slang for something icky in a decade :haha:

Dick is short for Richard which isn't bad as names go.


----------



## HarlaHorse

emyandpotato said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Name I hate the most... Shannon. [-( :roll:
> 
> Isn't that your name x_amour? :haha:
> 
> I honestly want to slap mums that name their boys 'Dick' or name their girls 'Fanny,' its like, seriously, you don't think that kid is going to get bashed everyday of its life? Don't want to offend anyone :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I think when Fanny was popular it didn't have the slang meaning. You never know, a name like Olivia might be slang for something icky in a decade :haha:
> 
> Dick is short for Richard which isn't bad as names go.Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: Yeah, well I guess you have a point! :haha:

Oh really, I didn't know that. I think my heart would still go out for the kids with the name Dick now, even a middle name. It's like seriously, whats that kids nickname going to be?


----------



## charlotte88

HarlaHorse said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Name I hate the most... Shannon. [-( :roll:
> 
> Isn't that your name x_amour? :haha:
> 
> I honestly want to slap mums that name their boys 'Dick' or name their girls 'Fanny,' its like, seriously, you don't think that kid is going to get bashed everyday of its life? Don't want to offend anyone :flower:Click to expand...

My cousins little girls call thier lady bits "Lily" so now whenever i hear someone who called thier child Lily i cant help but think of it as a tad rude haha

xx


----------



## we can't wait

I've never heard of someone calling their bits 'Lily.' :haha: My sister-in-law has her kids call their lady bits their 'tootie.' I hate it! lol. I don't really know what I'm going to have LO say to refer to her bits? :wacko:


----------



## xSarahM

we can't wait said:


> I've never heard of someone calling their bits 'Lily.' :haha: My sister-in-law has her kids call their lady bits their 'tootie.' I hate it! lol. I don't really know what I'm going to have LO say to refer to her bits? :wacko:

I know this makes me sound creepy. But i've thought about what our girly will call hers. Like with Ledger i think his will just be his 'willy'. But in my family, all my cousins called girl parts something different! Daisy, moo, fufu, etc..


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol our family calls farts "foosies" loveee that one. :) me and FOB called ours "hims and hers" LOL.


----------



## kcnyx

Chrissy7411 said:



> Random thought. Some celebrities name their babies some weird ass names. :shock:

Like Pilot Inskepkter? :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

Sarah-- That doesn't make you sound weird. I've thought about it, too... I just can't think of anything that I'd like for her to use. I may just refer to them as lady bits? Ugh, I don't know yet. :wacko:

Skye-- This is so weird... but I hate the word "fart." I have no idea why, I just can't bring myself to say if out loud! :blush: I say super dorky things like 'flatulate' or 'toot.' :dohh:


----------



## xSarahM

we can't wait said:


> Sarah-- That doesn't make you sound weird. I've thought about it, too... I just can't think of anything that I'd like for her to use. I may just refer to them as lady bits? Ugh, I don't know yet. :wacko:
> 
> Skye-- This is so weird... but I hate the word "fart." I have no idea why, I just can't bring myself to say if out loud! :blush: I say super dorky things like 'flatulate' or 'toot.' :dohh:

I know but i think 'Lady Bits' just sound so.. Blatant? Idk?

About the wind subject, my cousins are from London and they say 'guff'. Its so funny in their accent! :rofl: I'm used to saying Fart, as i have an OH which does just that ALOT. And whenever i complain he just says, "you've gotta learn to love it!" :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahaha toot! :rofl: idk where these words come from, but they're strange.. Lol. I think that one came from my little cousin Morgan who's 14, she said it forever and now everyone does!!


----------



## we can't wait

Lady bits does sound really blatant... I just don't know which slang nickname I find appropriate. I should start a thread about this somewhere. Or that could be weird. :shrug:

Bahahaha, Sarah :rofl: You gotta learn to love it. You poor thing! :lol: My DH passes air a lot, too. :wacko: I try to ignore him. Lol.
I would have said toot again, but I wouldn't want to send Skye into another fit of giggles. :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahaha it just sounds so funny!! Toot!! Reminds me of that ryme "beans beans the magical fruit. The more you eat the more you toot!" 
lol I wanna do a thread about it too Kelly. I think I'll start one in here, if you don't m ind me stealing of course :flower:


----------



## Lexilove

weird I just read an article on what people call their bits https://www.babble.com/toddler/todd...etween-boys-and-girls-toddler-potty-training/


----------



## we can't wait

Haha, I've heard that rhyme, too. :haha: Of course I don't mind you starting the thread, Skye. :hugs2: You know I'm not really a thread-starter. I'm just more of a 'commenting' kind of girl. lol

Lexi, thanks for sharing! "My daughter stood up from the potty and reached down. I thought she was scratching. But then I realized she was trying to shake herself off &#8212; just like daddy!" :lol: I can't actually picture using any of those names though... Va-Jay-Jay and Bo-Jang-Go just sound weird. & the experts apparently say to use the anatomically correct name... But I can't picture myself talking to my one year old with the word vagina. That's more blatant that 'lady bits!'


----------



## Lexilove

we can't wait said:


> Haha, I've heard that rhyme, too. :haha: Of course I don't mind you starting the thread, Skye. :hugs2: You know I'm not really a thread-starter. I'm just more of a 'commenting' kind of girl. lol
> 
> Lexi, thanks for sharing! "My daughter stood up from the potty and reached down. I thought she was scratching. But then I realized she was trying to shake herself off  just like daddy!" :lol: I can't actually picture using any of those names though... Va-Jay-Jay and Bo-Jang-Go just sound weird. & the experts apparently say to use the anatomically correct name... But I can't picture myself talking to my one year old with the word vagina. That's more blatant that 'lady bits!'

Vagina just icks me out :haha: and lady bits is pretty bad too. Va-Jay-Jay is kinda ok though, we have some time to decide haha.


----------



## birdiex

Lexilove said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> Haha, I've heard that rhyme, too. :haha: Of course I don't mind you starting the thread, Skye. :hugs2: You know I'm not really a thread-starter. I'm just more of a 'commenting' kind of girl. lol
> 
> Lexi, thanks for sharing! "My daughter stood up from the potty and reached down. I thought she was scratching. But then I realized she was trying to shake herself off &#8212; just like daddy!" :lol: I can't actually picture using any of those names though... Va-Jay-Jay and Bo-Jang-Go just sound weird. & the experts apparently say to use the anatomically correct name... But I can't picture myself talking to my one year old with the word vagina. That's more blatant that 'lady bits!'
> 
> Vagina just icks me out :haha: and lady bits is pretty bad too. Va-Jay-Jay is kinda ok though, we have some time to decide haha.Click to expand...

If my LO's a girl, I was going to call it a Twinkie or a Minnie. Vagina is technically wrong, because it refers to the inside parts of your ladybits, the outside is the Vulva. At a baby's age, the actual "vagina" parts don't work. :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

Twinkie weirds me out because of the food. :dohh: The search for a normal word for 'lady parts' will never end. :wacko
In the article the experts mentioned refering to it as the vagina. Not sure why though, since, technically, you're right. :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

We say "tittle".


----------



## Lexilove

birdiex said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> Haha, I've heard that rhyme, too. :haha: Of course I don't mind you starting the thread, Skye. :hugs2: You know I'm not really a thread-starter. I'm just more of a 'commenting' kind of girl. lol
> 
> Lexi, thanks for sharing! "My daughter stood up from the potty and reached down. I thought she was scratching. But then I realized she was trying to shake herself off  just like daddy!" :lol: I can't actually picture using any of those names though... Va-Jay-Jay and Bo-Jang-Go just sound weird. & the experts apparently say to use the anatomically correct name... But I can't picture myself talking to my one year old with the word vagina. That's more blatant that 'lady bits!'
> 
> Vagina just icks me out :haha: and lady bits is pretty bad too. Va-Jay-Jay is kinda ok though, we have some time to decide haha.Click to expand...
> 
> If my LO's a girl, I was going to call it a Twinkie or a Minnie. Vagina is technically wrong, because it refers to the inside parts of your ladybits, the outside is the Vulva. At a baby's age, the actual "vagina" parts don't work. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Vulva is almost worse, actually all the names for parts of the vagina are ugly words.


----------



## birdiex

we can't wait said:


> Twinkie weirds me out because of the food. :dohh: The search for a normal word for 'lady parts' will never end. :wacko
> In the article the experts mentioned refering to it as the vagina. Not sure why though, since, technically, you're right. :shrug:

I don't know what a Twinkie is :shrug: I didn't want to use Twinkle because that's an adjective, and I didn't want them to wonder why I was referring to girly bits when I described things using the word. Mine was always a Pinny when I was little, but after the confusion with my great nanny asking me to put my hands in her pinny (apron) to fetch something, I'm scarred for life :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Actually, Daphne, 'tittle' is the first one I've heard that I don't have any weird reason why I don't like it. :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

birdiex said:


> I don't know what a Twinkie is :shrug: I didn't want to use Twinkle because that's an adjective, and I didn't want them to wonder why I was referring to girly bits when I described things using the word. Mine was always a Pinny when I was little, but after the confusion with my great nanny asking me to put my hands in her pinny (apron) to fetch something, I'm scarred for life :haha:

In the States we have a snack cake called the twinkie. It's super popular over here. & HAHA! I can imagine you'd be scarred for life after that! :rofl: My parents didn't have a word for mine... I don't remember what they would say to refer to it. :shrug:

https://listsoplenty.com/pix/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/twinkie.jpg


----------



## HollyMay

Llywella, Apple, Irhekyrt, and, for some reason, I don't like Jennifer and James (no offense to anyone with those names) But names starting with a F worry me too (except for Fay, Flynn and Frances).


----------



## lov3hat3

Gypsy
Angel which would have been okay but her last name was fish...


----------



## 112110

lov3hat3 said:


> Gypsy
> Angel which would have been okay *but her last name was fish*...

:lol:


----------



## Ashali

I kid you not, someone in my family is called Autumn Fall.


----------



## Lexilove

I just talked to my middle sister who told me she's babysitting a little girl today called...SkotLind (Scotland) :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## krys

HollyMay said:


> Llywella, Apple, Irhekyrt, and, for some reason, I don't like *Jennifer and James* (no offense to anyone with those names) But names starting with a F worry me too (except for Fay, Flynn and Frances).

Haha I know a woman named Jennifer James.


----------



## Lexilove

Oh and here's a sampling of some of the names from the hospital tour.

Lakoda & Dakoda (twins)

Dustiny, Saylor and Ballin (Ball-in)

Riker (like the prison) 

Miakhyel (Michael) Mirajj (Mirage)


----------

